# This is why putting up a tipping sign will backfire



## Jason Arroyo

Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.

Post #1:
Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.

He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*

Post #2 (in reply to #1):
*I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*

Post #3:
Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


----------



## Beur

As a passenger if I saw a tip sign, I'd down star a driver. I always give 5 stars as long as they get me from point a to point b safely and I always tip.


----------



## Choochie

Beur said:


> As a passenger if I saw a tip sign, I'd down star a driver. I always give 5 stars as long as they get me from point a to point b safely and I always tip.


It's pretty tacky to solicit tips IMO. If tipping etiquette isn't your strong suit, no sign is going to change that and it certainly won't make people feel like giving out 5 stars. I usually tip at 20-35% or more depending on the service. For a small amount it could be 100% or more. Like a $5.00 cab ride I would generally give at least $5.00+ in a tip.


----------



## Santa

First I think they are planted Uber shills on those travel forums and many more.

Second To hell with all these cheap entitled basterds. Nobody should rely on Uber as a full time job and therefore solocit as much as they can.

If the rider gets the fee refunded, the driver should ask for the fee back. Uber lost the lawsuit and therefore CANNOT deactivate a driver who asks for tips. Also they CANNOT hold the payment or deduct the pay for a ride because of the lost lawsuit.

Any driver who doesn't know this should just go crawl back into their caves.


----------



## FAC

Uber created a misconception in the mind of pax that tips are included. Posting something informing they are not is not begging for tips. In this country it's customary to tip everyone from the cabbie to the bellhop even the front desk (funny how a $20 gets you upgraded to a better room) the valet gets a tip for either hailing you a cab or bringing your car to you. We tip maids in hotel rooms. We tip our hair dressers. our manicurist. Dog groomers. And even Lyft allows for tipping. So what's so wrong with informing pax that uber misconstrued the truth about tipping? Especially in a culture that is used to tipping?


----------



## dnlbaboof

blame uber for this entire mess.........they insist even after the settelement that tips are included, any market where they dont offer more than 1.10 a mile is not worth driving for


----------



## Ben105

Isn't that most markets nowadays?


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Santa said:


> First I think they are planted Uber shills on those travel forums and many more.


The first poster joined the forum in January 2010 and has made 507 posts.
The second joined in July 2002 and has made 36,208 posts.
The third joined in November 2014 and made 429 posts.

Something tells me they aren't planted Uber shills, and are simply voicing the opinion of the average Uber rider.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> The first poster joined the forum in January 2010 and has made 507 posts.
> The second joined in July 2002 and has made 36,208 posts.
> The third joined in November 2014 and made 429 posts.
> 
> Something tells me they aren't planted Uber shills, and are simply voicing the opinion of the average Uber rider.


So why don't you share the link to the forum.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

FAC said:


> So why don't you share the link to the forum.


Umm... I did in the original post. Look up. "Some *recent posts* on a popular travel forum."


----------



## Choochie

FAC said:


> Uber created a misconception in the mind of pax that tips are included. Posting something informing they are not is not begging for tips. In this country it's customary to tip everyone from the cabbie to the bellhop even the front desk (funny how a $20 gets you upgraded to a better room) the valet gets a tip for either hailing you a cab or bringing your car to you. We tip maids in hotel rooms. We tip our hair dressers. our manicurist. Dog groomers. And even Lyft allows for tipping. So what's so wrong with informing pax that uber misconstrued the truth about tipping? Especially in a culture that is used to tipping?


If that is so then why do I get tips from pax? Do you believe they think they are tipping twice? I don't think they all know or pay attention to ubers fraud. 
Why not put up a sign with how to rate, not to slam doors, not eat in the car, no stops, etc. When they get in we should have them read a sheet with the whole shibang and get them to sign a disclosure that they were informed. I just feel everyone can do as they please but putting up a sign is not my style. If it works for you then have at it. Our culture is gone down the tube. Everyone is out for a freebie. Just look at socialists. People don't understand someone has to pay for their free goods.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

I like it when I am loading up their bags and they slip the bellboy a five. When we get to the airport I damn well know they will not tip me at all. The fault is with the Mother Ship that has said no tipping, all the riders are programmed not to tip, since they all think the tip is included, or like some will say you make 30 dollars a hour screw tipping you. I never ask for a tip, if my rider tips me 20, ten, five, or a couple bucks I am glad, but I would never troll for tips with a sign or a cup. It is a dignity thing with me.


----------



## Choochie

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I like it when I am loading up their bags and they slip the bellboy a five. When we get to the airport I damn well know they will not tip me at all. The fault is with the Mother Ship that has said no tipping, all the riders are programmed not to tip, since they all think the tip is included, or like some will say you make 30 dollars a hour screw tipping you. I never ask for a tip, if my rider tips me 20, ten, five, or a couple bucks I am glad, but I would never troll for tips with a sign or a cup. It is a dignity thing with me.


You said it so much better.
I picked up this guy who was drunk today at four in the afternoon. He asked me if I was hungry and I told him no but I would stop if he wanted to pick up some food to bring to his house. He said he wouldn't bother unless I wanted to eat. I proceeded to drop him off and he said wait, he wanted to go to the bakery down the street, so I took him there and he asked again if I wanted something and again I said no. He said unless I went in with him he didn't want anything. WTF? I told him I was working, not interested in any food but he could give me the cash instead. He said no. He wasn't trying to be generous - he wanted a cheap date. No tip of course. I gave him a 1 and told uber don't ever match him with me again as he was drunk and obnoxious. This is why I don't drive nights.


----------



## Ben105

Choochie said:


> You said it so much better.
> I picked up this guy who was drunk today at four in the afternoon. He asked me if I was hungry and I told him no but I would stop if he wanted to pick up some food to bring to his house. He said he wouldn't bother unless I wanted to eat. I proceeded to drop him off and he said wait, he wanted to go to the bakery down the street, so I took him there and he asked again if I wanted something and again I said no. He said unless I went in with him he didn't want anything. WTF? I told him I was working, not interested in any food but he could give me the cash instead. He said no. He wasn't trying to be generous - he wanted a cheap date. No tip of course. I gave him a 1 and told uber don't ever match him with me again as he was drunk and obnoxious. This is why I don't drive nights.


LOL that was funny. Cheap date.


----------



## DexNex

FAC said:


> So why don't you share the link to the forum.


looks like FlyerTalk to me


----------



## FAC

DexNex said:


> looks like FlyerTalk to me


I don't understand your post. What is FlyerTalk?


----------



## FAC

Choochie said:


> You said it so much better.
> I picked up this guy who was drunk today at four in the afternoon. He asked me if I was hungry and I told him no but I would stop if he wanted to pick up some food to bring to his house. He said he wouldn't bother unless I wanted to eat. I proceeded to drop him off and he said wait, he wanted to go to the bakery down the street, so I took him there and he asked again if I wanted something and again I said no. He said unless I went in with him he didn't want anything. WTF? I told him I was working, not interested in any food but he could give me the cash instead. He said no. He wasn't trying to be generous - he wanted a cheap date. No tip of course. I gave him a 1 and told uber don't ever match him with me again as he was drunk and obnoxious. This is why I don't drive nights.


Cheap date!  This had me cracking up!!! Sorry I got such a good laugh from your lousy experience.


----------



## DexNex

FAC said:


> I don't understand your post. What is FlyerTalk?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Flyertalk


----------



## FAC

DexNex said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Flyertalk


Thanks for the definition. But now I'm more confused, how does it relate to my post?


----------



## DexNex

FAC said:


> Thanks for the definition. But now I'm more confused, how does it relate to my post?


That is the forum.

Flyertalk.com


----------



## DexNex

Or more specifically after going to FlyerTalk and searching for "Uber" the third chain is the one:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride-services-including-uber-lyft/1686884-tipping-uber-drivers.html


----------



## FAC

DexNex said:


> That is the forum.
> 
> Flyertalk.com


Got it. I'm really not a dumb blonde broad, I promise. Just a bit slow tonight. Under the weather with an ear infection. It appears not only do I need it googled for me but spelled out too! Thanks for your patience and responses without calling me idiot.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Jason Arroyo said:


> The first poster joined the forum in January 2010 and has made 507 posts.
> The second joined in July 2002 and has made 36,208 posts.
> The third joined in November 2014 and made 429 posts.
> 
> Something tells me they aren't planted Uber shills, and are simply voicing the opinion of the average Uber rider.


This forum existed in 2002? Did we all miss something?

Oh, the TRAVEL forum. Doesn't mean they're not Uber shills who already happened to be members.


----------



## FAC

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This forum existed in 2002? Did we all miss something?
> 
> Oh, the TRAVEL forum. Doesn't mean they're not Uber shills who already happened to be members.


It took me a bit to get it too. But admittedly having issues thinking today.


----------



## DexNex

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This forum existed in 2002? Did we all miss something?
> 
> Oh, the TRAVEL forum. Doesn't mean they're not Uber shills who already happened to be members.


If you have ever read FlyerTalk, I am not surprised by what they say. Bunch of cheap-asses trying to get one over on the airlines.


----------



## FAC

DexNex said:


> If you have ever read FlyerTalk, I am not surprised by what they say. Bunch of cheap-asses trying to get one over on the airlines.


Haven't read it. No desire to either. From your statement obviously they are not business travelers just cheap-ass entitled people wanting something for nothing. Spent 15 years as a traveling consultant. As a business traveler you do have to watch expenses but you're also not expected to travel cheap. Companies understand the sacrifices made on their behalf to travel. Once you obtain status, the airlines bend to your needs to keep you flying with them. Admittedly once upon a time I was a prostitute for points. But back in the days points actually had value. If you google are you a consultant or a prostitute it's scary how similar we are.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> Umm... I did in the original post. Look up. "Some *recent posts* on a popular travel forum."


No, you didn't include the link you just posted a screenshot of some cheap ass people wanting something for nothing or next to nothing. No need to be hostile or rude to me!


----------



## Slavic Riga

DexNex said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Flyertalk


Frequent Flyers, another group of cheap humans in the tree of the human evolution & race. Wants & demands everything for free, from upgrades, to exit row seats to complimentary lounge passes.
Most of them die from begging. As, they become creatures of HABIT.

_In conclusion, the most common saying come to mind "You will Reap what you Sow"._


----------



## Slavic Riga

Jason Arroyo said:


> The first poster joined the forum in January 2010 and has made 507 posts.
> The second joined in July 2002 and has made 36,208 posts.
> The third joined in November 2014 and made 429 posts.


It does not matter when they joined, these are the one & same people who joined those years to complain to get things free. 
Go to each & every one of their post. Don't mention posts that suit you to make a point. Look at it from a very broad view & outside the box.
Check all *their* posts & then *comment* &* reply*. Care to do that.


Jason Arroyo said:


> Something tells me they aren't planted Uber shills, and are simply voicing the opinion of the average Uber rider.


As per you, their date of joining on a Forum or Board in 2010, 2002,& 2014 does not make them a Uber shill.
Can you confirm their employment & employers please as, you have given them a clean slate.
If they have been active for all those years, two of them joined even before Uber could come into existence & are voicing their opinion which they are entitled to. In the same token they should also voice their opinion as to what Uber drivers are earning.

*Uber hires people to do their bidding. I could have given a lot more answers, but saving it for my rebuttals.*


----------



## FAC

Slavic Riga said:


> Frequent Flyers, another group of cheap humans in the tree of the human evolution & race. Wants & demands everything for free, from upgrades, to exit row seats to complimentary lounge passes.
> Most of them die from begging. As, they become creatures of HABIT.
> 
> _In conclusion, the most common saying come to mind "You will Reap what you Sow"._


I disagree. I was a United 1k and Marriot plutonium for years. Just because my job required extensive travel doesn't make us cheap humans. Spending that much time in the air and away from home we earn the upgrades, exit rows, priority check in and lounge passes (the lounge passes are paid for by us either with points of money and they don't come cheap-but worth it when we travel). Just like drivers going to pick up a pax, consultants don't get paid to fly to client site. Lounges allow us to work while waiting for our flights. We don't beg for it. Now that most check ins are done online we request the upgrade during the online checkin. Given we fly so much we are also offered the opportunity to get a seat assignment when we or travel services books our flights. After spending years only being home on average 8 days a month, these simple things make traveling a little more barable. Most travelers with the higher status levels have no sense of entitlement they are appreciative of the little things the airlines do for us to make being away from home a but easier.


----------



## Fireguy50

Jason Arroyo said:


> Umm... I did in the original post. Look up. "Some *recent posts* on a popular travel forum."


I read the 12 pages, and it was a good mix of Uber education, tipping service industry, and cheap people. I don't feel it was negative towards tipping drivers overall.


----------



## FAC

DexNex said:


> If you have ever read FlyerTalk, I am not surprised by what they say. Bunch of cheap-asses trying to get one over on the airlines.


I couldn't help myself. I joined the forum just so I could respond to the haters. If you care to read my response I'm denFAC.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride...884-tipping-uber-drivers-12.html#post26637209


----------



## Fireguy50

I liked this one


> The driver star rating system works more like this:
> 
> 5 stars - Car was clean, driver was polite and got me to my destination safely.
> 
> 4 stars - terminate this driver.
> 
> 3 stars - terminate this driver soon.
> 
> 2 stars - terminate this driver now
> 
> 1 star - Arrest this driver.
> 
> Did you know that drivers need to maintain a 4.6 average rating or they are at risk of termination by Uber?
> 
> So anything less than 5 stars is a vote for terminating the driver. (This is Uber - not the drivers doing this).


----------



## Slavic Riga

FAC said:


> I disagree. I was a United 1k and Marriot plutonium for years. Just because my job required extensive travel doesn't make us cheap humans. Spending that much time in the air and away from home we earn the upgrades, exit rows, priority check in and lounge passes (the lounge passes are paid for by us either with points of money and they don't come cheap-but worth it when we travel). Just like drivers going to pick up a pax, consultants don't get paid to fly to client site. Lounges allow us to work while waiting for our flights. We don't beg for it. Now that most check ins are done online we request the upgrade during the online checkin. Given we fly so much we are also offered the opportunity to get a seat assignment when we or travel services books our flights. After spending years only being home on average 8 days a month, these simple things make traveling a little more barable. Most travelers with the higher status levels have no sense of entitlement they are appreciative of the little things the airlines do for us. So unless you lived a life of a road warrior, don't post ignorant statements of things you know nothing about.


You did not notice my Avatar then. Nothing quoted was wrong. Worked for the largest US carrier in USA, Europe & Asia. Had to deal with entitled Frequent Flyer passengers on a daily basis. Now you pay, before it was free & it was demanded. Companies paid for travel, that did not entitle you'll to accumulate points to take families on vacation. May be you had to pay but 80 percent were travelling on Company Business & were not entitled for a lot of the perks.


----------



## Fireguy50

Slavic Riga said:


> Frequent Flyers, another group of cheap humans in the tree of the human evolution & race. Wants & demands everything for free, from upgrades, to exit row seats to complimentary lounge passes.
> Most of them die from begging. As, they become creatures of HABIT.
> 
> _In conclusion, the most common saying come to mind "You will Reap what you Sow"._


Yeah, it looks like a forum to maximize rewards, learn how to get free upgrades at airlines and hotels. They probably just round up to the nearest dollar when leaving a waitress a tip. Probably too cheap to go out to real bars. Always looking for the great stories about how their internet friend cussed out a CSR over the phone and got a refund.

Not the crowd I want in my vehicle while Uber'ing

I have an uncle in-law just like them. Knows how to get free hotdogs at gas stations. How to buy 1 ticket to a baseball game and sneak his kids in. Always showed up early when free useless swag is being given out, worthless bobble heads and logo hand towels.


----------



## FAC

Slavic Riga said:


> You did not notice my Avatar then. Nothing quoted was wrong. Worked for the largest US carrier in USA, Europe & Asia. Had to deal with entitled Frequent Flyer passengers on a daily basis. Now you pay, before it was free & it was demanded. Companies paid for travel, that did not entitle you'll to accumulate points to take families on vacation. May be you had to pay but 80 percent were travelling on Company Business & were not entitled for a lot of the perks.


Nope didn't notice the avatar sorry. The clients always paid for all travel expenses. I traveled during the the days the lounge was free or highly discounted for frequent fliers. Because the company paid for my fare why wasn't I entitled to frequent flier miles, especially to take family vacations. Especially when the company would take me away from my family and friends for most the month? Spending 8-16 hrs a week just in the airplane not counting the time in the airport and transportation to and from the airport and expected to bill at least 55hrs a week is demanding. Not only did the companies I worked for encourage us to sign up for every frequent flier and hotel rewards program available, they allowed us to choose what airline and hotel we wanted about 80% of the time. And we could expense club fees since we were expected to work while traveling to meet the billing hours. So perhaps there was some entitlement but business travelers are not cheep. Unless they are govt employees. I felt sorry for those poor souls.


----------



## FAC

Fireguy50 said:


> Yeah, it looks like a forum to maximize rewards, learn how to get free upgrades at airlines and hotels. They probably just round up to the nearest dollar when leaving a waitress a tip. Probably too cheap to go out to real bars. Always looking for the great stories about how their internet friend cussed out a CSR over the phone and got a refund.
> 
> Not the crowd I want in my vehicle while Uber'ing
> 
> I have an uncle in-law just like them. Knows how to get free hotdogs at gas stations. How to buy 1 ticket to a baseball game and sneak his kids in. Always showed up early when free useless swag is being given out, worthless bobble heads and logo hand towels.


Depends on the frequent flyer. Most business travelers are not cheap. They tip well. They eat in real restaurants if entertaining the client but most often eat at the hotel after working long hours. Many hotels appreciate the business traveler because we are their bread and butter. Airlines love us and would rape us with exorbitant fares knowing we pay them. When I traveled I used a car service. Comparable pricing to cab. Especially in Denver where our airport is nearly in Nebraska. But had the same few drivers pick me up and drop me off each week. My corporate card was on file with instructions to always tip 20%. This was the pre uber days.

Never felt entitled but appreciated the perks I got for having a high status with airline and hotel. It just made it a little nicer for us who had to be away from home for so long.


----------



## Instyle

I can't stand when pax point out drivers complaining about rates then question why they still work for Uber, maybe the pax should contact Uber to charge a reasonable rate. Then guess what? Most of that complaining would stop! or TIP your driver.

Thats like buying a cheap made shirt knowing it was produced in a third world country by a 5 year old working inside a cardboard box for $0.01 a day and saying well maybe the kid should stop working for them. No, don't buy the shirt! There's always other factors why people still drive or need to drive. Pax should learn to be less ignorant.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

FAC said:


> I couldn't help myself. I joined the forum just so I could respond to the haters. If you care to read my response I'm denFAC.
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride...884-tipping-uber-drivers-12.html#post26637209


I got quite a good chuckle out of you being absolutely embarrassed by a thoughtful reply on FlyerTalk. In case anyone else missed it, the post is at this link.

I eagerly await your response on FlyerTalk. Probably something along the lines of how that user is clearly a paid Uber shill? More likely you will simply ignore the thoughtful response.


----------



## Altima ATL

FAC said:


> So why don't you share the link to the forum.


There is a forum for Uber (mainly riders) in there.


----------



## Choochie

I picked up my second beauty yesterday. She was over the hill (she said 42), not very attractive and a small, little, no chested girl. She was Brazilian without the butt, curves or looks and a stripper. I was trying to figure out how she was making decent money. Oh that's right, _some_ guys aren't picky.

She wanted me to stop at CVS and then a supermarket so she could pick up some cat food. Well considering it was a cat she was thinking of, I obliged, me, being an animal lover. I told her if I got a call I would have to leave and explained the stacked calls to her. I needed to use the restroom anyway. I mentioned it is not in my best interest to wait for .10 /minute. She complained about having to pay minimum fare rides for each trip, which she would have to do if I ended the trip. Of course it would cost her more in $$ and aggravation. She had it all figured out.

She said uber drivers are just working for extra money and we don't depend on it for our livelihood, that we are all part-time and are not professional drivers. She was basically insulting and self-centered, but pleasant. Me me me. She was actually going a good distance so I waited as I wanted to finish my conversation with her about her inaccuracies. We had a civil conversation and she said it was nice to meet me when she got out. No, she didn't tip.

We will convert them one by one, if necessary.


----------



## Choochie

FAC said:


> Never felt entitled but appreciated the perks I got for having a high status with airline and hotel. It just made it a little nicer for us who had to be away from home for so long.


I used to travel 3 weeks of every month. I was making enough to tip all the service people out of my own pocket. I know our economy isn't great but why are all these very well paid people so cheap now? They want everything for nothing. _Most_ of my tips are from blue collar people.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

There will be no conversion for cheap charlies. That is like thinking you can turn a Walker Zombie back to a human.


----------



## Choochie

Gabriel Quijas said:


> There will be no conversion for cheap charlies. That is like thinking you can turn a Walker Zombie back to a human.


Yeah but they all aren't cheap - a lot are, more and more, but there are _some_ who are just ignorant. Those are the ones we can train.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas

Choochie said:


> Yeah but they all aren't cheap - a lot are, more and more, but there are _some_ who are just ignorant. Those are the ones we can train.


You can not train another human. Tippers will tip always. I get tips all the time. I say thank you. Those that do not tip no big deal. Ignorant just is the excuse for them not to tip, but they were already non tippers to begin with. San Diego is all about the tourists, and most of them always tip something because they are happy to be on vacation. The day to day people that use Uber as their normal will not tip.........because they are cheap charlies. Uber bizness structure is based on cheap charlies.


----------



## Choochie

I'm with you - so your position is all of the ones that thought the tip was included were just playing ignorant. Not any of those can be retooled? I'm sure there are some conversions.
I do agree most are loving the idea that they are being told they are not required to tip. However, I do receive 3 tips out of 5 trips on Lyft.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> I got quite a good chuckle out of you being absolutely embarrassed by a thoughtful reply on FlyerTalk. In case anyone else missed it, the post is at this link.
> 
> I eagerly await your response on FlyerTalk. Probably something along the lines of how that user is clearly a paid Uber shill? More likely you will simply ignore the thoughtful response.


Jason Arroyo - 
I'm guessing a sense of schadenfreude came over you reading the comments. Just in case your not familiar with the word schadenfreude, it's a German word that doesn't really have a translation but essentially it means "a malicious pleasure at someone else's misfortune." See 
http://bfy.tw/3Zp

And yes I will respond.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I agree that it's not the greatest idea to put up a tip sign. Its funny that with lawsuit after lawsuit,uber stubbornly goes out of there way to encourage pax not to tip. I could deal with not getting tipped if the rates were reasonable. Uber gets their tip (via the booking fee) which is total BS.


----------



## forqalso

If we deliver a pizza to their house, we get a tip. If we deliver them to a pizza parlor, no tip.


----------



## Slavic Riga

Choochie said:


> Yeah but they all aren't cheap - a lot are, more and more, but there are _some_ who are just ignorant. Those are the ones we can train.


Blue collar & most well off salaried workers are *not* ignorant. They become or turn ignorant when it comes to Tipping Uber & Lyft drivers.
In other places like restaurants, bars & hotels, the serve staff, the bartenders, the door man or bell hop are all the same & word gets around when the person or guest leaves no tip or does not tip. With Uber drivers, the Company has mentioned it to them not to & if a driver requests for a Tip then their Rating takes a hit. If tomorrow it was mentioned to these same Riders that they could encash the Stars that we rate them, you will see the change in attitude.

*Funny.* _All these people can Tip all the above mentioned and will *not Tip* a Driver who have got them safely from Point A to Point B & Home to their family._


----------



## Choochie

Slavic Riga said:


> Blue collar & most well off salaried workers are *not* ignorant. They become or turn ignorant when it comes to Tipping Uber & Lyft drivers.
> In other places like restaurants, bars & hotels, the serve staff, the bartenders, the door man or bell hop are all the same & word gets around when the person or guest leaves no tip or does not tip. With Uber drivers, the Company has mentioned it to them not to & if a driver requests for a Tip then their Rating takes a hit. If tomorrow it was mentioned to these same Riders that they could encash the Stars that we rate them, you will see the change in attitude.
> 
> *Funny.* _All these people can Tip all the above mentioned and will *not Tip* a Driver who have got them safely from Point A to Point B & Home to their family._


Yes but how many drivers on here are scrambling to put signs in their car?
As I said I don't have a problem with pax and tips in Lyft.


----------



## FAC




----------



## Slavic Riga

Choochie said:


> Yes but how many drivers on here are scrambling to put signs in their car?


I would say 60 percent. Me personally its my personality, will not look for hand outs. If rider wants to Tip its fine with me, if not I don't care.
Have return riders as customers, they don't Tip regularly & I don't mind it at all. But just because I don't care or it does not bother me, it does not mean other drivers should not benefit. The whole concept of Tipping was to appreciate services rendered by a person, not give out stars which has no monetary value. *When invited to a party or wedding reception., we go to the party with gifts, not with a paper with stars drawn as gifts.* You & I know what happens & why these cheap party poopers were not present at the next party. The same happens to Uber Riders, their requests are not picked quickly & have to wait longer for a driver who is far away.


----------



## Choochie

Slavic Riga said:


> I would say 60 percent. Me personally its my personality, will not look for hand outs. If rider wants to Tip its fine with me, if not I don't care.
> Have return riders as customers, they don't Tip regularly & I don't mind it at all. But just because I don't care or it does not bother me, it does not mean other drivers should not benefit. The whole concept of Tipping was to appreciate services rendered by a person, not give out stars which has no monetary value. *When invited to a party or wedding reception., we go to the party with gifts, not with a paper with stars drawn as gifts.* You & I know what happens & why these cheap party poopers were not present at the next party. The same happens to Uber Riders, their requests are not picked quickly & have to wait longer for a driver who is far away.


Well we are on the same page. I picked up a new rider the other day. Even though she was young she didn't understand how to know I was going to arrive. She called me and had enough sense to figure that out. When she got in I explained about the rating system, how I get rated and how she also gets rated and why she needs to respect the drivers and their cars or she may find it hard to get a car. I also mentioned the tip is not included in a very matter of fact way. I told her about short rides and she may get a call from time to time. I had time to go over a lot with her and in the end she will tell her friends, etc. Planting a seed, food for thought.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

FAC said:


> And yes I will respond.


Still waiting for the right moment? You haven't responded yet.

Must be because even more people piled on you.

Like I keep saying, you can keep believing what you believe. You're the one who is losing out because riders hate seeing tip signs/tip jars, and your rating will suffer.


----------



## Adieu

Choochie said:


> I used to travel 3 weeks of every month. I was making enough to tip all the service people out of my own pocket. I know our economy isn't great but why are all these very well paid people so cheap now? They want everything for nothing. _Most_ of my tips are from blue collar people.


Most? Try all. With the exception of ppl too young to be classified blue-collar

Yes, high schoolers tipped me 10% yesterday...

a couple weeks back, a probably-sixth-grader tipped $2 on a minfare (had driven her before, home to some dance or yoga thing, tipped too - had NO clue she was an ELEMENTARY student until a trip that had the school in waybill). Before, she tipped me $3, but I thought she was far older and was, like, cool - but didnt think much of it

Yeah, her mom probably funds her commuting expenses. But the account is in the kid's name and pic, possibly her own debit card (different times, eh?), and exactly no one is expecting her to press the tip button, much less select a higher than minimum tip.

If the kid at the elementary school does it, and has a 4,9 pax rating, why is it the gated community across from her school or the office park down the street are chock-full of rude, entitled 4,3-4,6's who never, ever tip and 1* & report you when you brake or dodge to avoid that Tahoe/Suburban/airport shuttle that thinks its size entitles it to merge or overtake THRU "lesser" vehicles????

Freakin people,man...btw, this is all in a place formerly known as the richest city oin America


----------



## Uruber

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


First, that passenger is an Ignorant and also Cheap low live that as any other ignorant isn't well informed about things that happen around them,because it is totally legal to have those signs in California,so even if she/he have taken a picture and reported to Uber, Uber reply most likely would have been " we understand your discomfort with this matter and even though Uber's policy has not change and you do not have to tip the driver, in California they are allow to have those signs"
Second: if a cheap low live passenger like that gives you a 1 start it is doing you a favor, since this person will never be matched with you anymore, let's see how it goes once she/he starts rating all drivers with signs in Cali with 1 star and suddenly the wait to get a driver available will start getting longer and longer, specially in LAX .


----------



## living_the_dream

Refreshing to see the riders perspective on here for a change. I totally agree with the passenger, tipping is bad. The driver should work longer hours if they want more money.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Uruber said:


> First, that passenger is an Ignorant and also Cheap low live that as any other ignorant isn't well informed about things that happen around them,because it is totally legal to have those signs in California,so even if she/he have taken a picture and reported to Uber, Uber reply most likely would have been " we understand your discomfort with this matter and even though Uber's policy has not change and you do not have to tip the driver, in California they are allow to have those signs"
> Second: if a cheap low live passenger like that gives you a 1 start it is doing you a favor, since this person will never be matched with you anymore, let's see how it goes once she/he starts rating all drivers with signs in Cali with 1 star and suddenly the wait to get a driver available will start getting longer and longer, specially in LAX .


Feel free to call that passenger names. It still does not change the fact that many passengers feel this way.

Hate on the passenger all you want, but all you do is create a bigger problem for yourself.


----------



## KevRyde

Uruber said:


> if a cheap low live passenger like that gives you a 1 start it is doing you a favor, since this person will never be matched with you anymore


That only works on Lyft.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

KevRyde said:


> That only works on Lyft.


Shh, don't burst their bubble.


----------



## Choochie

living_the_dream said:


> Refreshing to see the riders perspective on here for a change. I totally agree with the passenger, tipping is bad. The driver should work longer hours if they want more money.


Tipping is not bad. You are not from this country - Don't come over here with your s***, we tip everyone - at least we used to. There is nothing wrong with tipping. I wouldn't solicit tips, but it is nice to be the recipient of someone's generosity. AND it feels good to give someone a tip.

You sound like the kind of guy I would never date. It's not a one way street with me, I give men gifts, take them to dinner,etc., but I don't like cheap men. My generous mother used to say people who give always get it back. Kinda like what goes around comes around. Same thing.

We are in the service industry. Now go back to Brisbane forums with that vacuum. This is our culture.


----------



## living_the_dream

Choochie said:


> Tipping is not bad. You are not from this country - Don't come over here with your s***, we tip everyone - at least we used to. There is nothing wrong with tipping. I wouldn't solicit tips, but it is nice to be the recipient of someone's generosity. AND it feels good to give someone a tip.
> 
> You sound like the kind of guy I would never date. It's not a one way street with me, I give men gifts, take them to dinner,etc., but I don't like cheap men. My generous mother used to say people who give always get it back. Kinda like what goes around comes around. Same thing.
> 
> We are in the service industry. Now go back to Brisbane forums with that vacuum. This is our culture.


The problem with tipping is that it gives your employer (in this case Uber) an excuse to pay you less. If the passengers are tipping, they will take this into account when setting rates. 
Yes it feels good to get tips but wouldn't it be better to have a higher base fare rate and not rely on tips which may or may not happen?


----------



## Choochie

living_the_dream said:


> The problem with tipping is that it gives your employer (in this case Uber) an excuse to pay you less. If the passengers are tipping, they will take this into account when setting rates.
> Yes it feels good to get tips but wouldn't it be better to have a higher base fare rate and not rely on tips which may or may not happen?


Don't be naive, Lyft has a tip in the app. The empty suits at uber have contempt for the people who feed them. They have already lowered the rates several times. I don't rely on tips but with the decreased rates it would make a difference if we were consistently tipped, especially since these same people who stiff us tip servers for 60 seconds of service at bars, coffee shops and the like. Drivers are at the same pay scale as these other folks (minimum wage) and are performing a service as well. I am referring to X drivers.


----------



## painfreepc

Choochie said:


> You said it so much better.
> I picked up this guy who was drunk today at four in the afternoon. He asked me if I was hungry and I told him no but I would stop if he wanted to pick up some food to bring to his house. He said he wouldn't bother unless I wanted to eat. I proceeded to drop him off and he said wait, he wanted to go to the bakery down the street, so I took him there and he asked again if I wanted something and again I said no. He said unless I went in with him he didn't want anything. WTF? I told him I was working, not interested in any food but he could give me the cash instead. He said no. He wasn't trying to be generous - he wanted a cheap date. No tip of course. I gave him a 1 and told uber don't ever match him with me again as he was drunk and obnoxious. This is why I don't drive nights.


I mostly Drive night and I've never had a problem, sounds like to me you were the problem, he asked you if you wanted something to eat you could have graciously said yeah I'll take something, are you could have just said no like you did, you could have took him to his location drop him off and told me have a nice night, instead you ask him for a cash tip so it looks like to me you are the problem,

I am a customer of both Uber and Lyft as well as a semi full-time driver I get damned tired of hearing drivers complain just take me to where I need to go and I'll give you a couple bucks for the tip and your 5 stars,,

have a nice night..


----------



## Choochie

painfreepc said:


> I mostly Drive night and I've never had a problem, sounds like to me you were the problem, he asked you if you wanted something to eat you could have graciously said yeah I'll take something, are you could have just said no like you did, you could have took him to his location drop him off and told me have a nice night, instead you ask him for a cash tip so it looks like to me you are the problem, have a nice night..


Well unless you are an attractive female I suppose you wouldn't have that problem. He was trying to buy me something - I just told him to give me the cash instead. I never said tip. I don't solicit tips. When I said that and he declined I figured he was not trying to be generous. He was looking for arm candy.
You sound like you have problems with women.


----------



## secretadmirer

I've had food offers before, but I soon learned to decline them graciously. I'll never forget the one time I let this pax buy me an eggsalad sandwich(back when I used to drive on LongIsland), and I never heard the end of it when I encountered him in subsequent rides. I'm not saying that every pax will do this, but that was all it took for me not to accept in future. Cash is always welcomed though.

All in all I don't think it's the best idea to put up a tipping sign. It's painfully apparent that uber is gungho on their stand with discouraging tips. Lawsuits, mayhem, etc and they will think of bs reasons like racism or this or that. At least lyft has a tip option.


----------



## Choochie

So the guy that bought you the egg salad wanted you to give him a free ride? Why did he never let you forget it?


----------



## painfreepc

Choochie said:


> Well unless you are an attractive female I suppose you wouldn't have that problem. He was trying to buy me something - I just told him to give me the cash instead. I never said tip. I don't solicit tips. When I said that and he declined I figured he was not trying to be generous. He was looking for arm candy.
> You sound like you have problems with women.


Sounds like you have a problem with men, I've been hit on a few times by gay guys I don't let it get to me..


----------



## Choochie

Oh I love men but you are as thick a a fence post. Because I refused to accompany a highly intoxicated stranger into a restaurant and bakery in broad daylight, that means I have a problem? I didn't sign up for that. He refused me going in and getting him something and he wouldn't go alone. We had to go together. 
He ordered a ride not a date. What's not to understand?


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> I got quite a good chuckle out of you being absolutely embarrassed by a thoughtful reply on FlyerTalk. In case anyone else missed it, the post is at this link.
> 
> I eagerly await your response on FlyerTalk. Probably something along the lines of how that user is clearly a paid Uber shill? More likely you will simply ignore the thoughtful response.


I was not embarrassed by the cheap ass responses. Indeed some disagreed some agreed. What they think of me is not my concern. And your wait is over Jason Arroyo , I responded to the post in question and several other as well.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> Feel free to call that passenger names. It still does not change the fact that many passengers feel this way.
> 
> Hate on the passenger all you want, but all you do is create a bigger problem for yourself.


I don't have a sign, but I make outstanding tips. I'm going to suggest that you, Jason Arroyo are either a passenger troll, or a subpar driver who doesn't get any tips so you hate on those who do.


----------



## secretadmirer

"o the guy that bought you the egg salad wanted you to give him a free ride? Why did he never let you forget it?" I only told a portion of the story, but probably should been more specific. I had no problem with getting the fare, but in future rides he felt he should get a discount becuase of sandwich. I'm not saying all pax would do that, but that scenario always sticks out to me. He was actually pretty nice guy (sober), not a nasty drunk, more in the obnoxious category.


----------



## Lando74

A tip should never be coerced - it will always backfire. If you want to change public perception post something on Facebook. If every driver did that, 90% of the population would be exposed to the idea in a benign way. Solicitation of tips is always tacky and unprofessional.


----------



## Realityshark

living_the_dream said:


> The problem with tipping is that it gives your employer (in this case Uber) an excuse to pay you less


How could Uber possibly pay less? As it is right now, it is not possible to make any money driving for Uber.


----------



## living_the_dream

Realityshark said:


> How could Uber possibly pay less? As it is right now, it is not possible to make any money driving for Uber.


I make okay money. You just need to keep giving five-star rides and maintain work ethic.


----------



## Realityshark

living_the_dream said:


> I make okay money.


Things must be different is Brisbane. Uber stopped being a viable option to make money a couple years ago in the US.


----------



## living_the_dream

Realityshark said:


> Things must be different is Brisbane. Uber stopped being a viable option to make money a couple years ago in the US.


That's a shame. Have you got a fuel efficient car? If it's really that bad why keep doing it?


----------



## MulletMan

I send a couple premade 'quick response' messages, one at pickup and one at almost trip end. My way of asking for tip.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0Ibpb1yH5whVnY5WFowajJHMTA


----------



## Choochie

Realityshark said:


> Things must be different is Brisbane. Uber stopped being a viable option to make money a couple years ago in the US.


https://www.uber.com/cities/brisbane

Unless he is driving Select - it's not very good. Unless his idea of okay money is different than ours.

 *uberX*

*The low-cost Uber
Base Fare
A$2.00
+
Per Minute
A$0.35
+
Per KM
A$1.00
Minimum Fare

A$6.00
Cancellation Fee

A$6.00
SIGN UP TO RIDE*


----------



## Jason Arroyo

living_the_dream said:


> That's a shame. Have you got a fuel efficient car? *If it's really that bad why keep doing it?*


That is the million dollar question that no one on these forums will answer. But they will complain over and over again about how Uber is screwing them.



MulletMan said:


> I send a couple premade 'quick response' messages, one at pickup and one at almost trip end. My way of asking for tip.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0Ibpb1yH5whVnY5WFowajJHMTA


If that isn't begging for money, then I don't know what is.

Automatic 1 star if I receive that text.


----------



## painfreepc

MulletMan said:


> I send a couple premade 'quick response' messages, one at pickup and one at almost trip end. My way of asking for tip.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0Ibpb1yH5whVnY5WFowajJHMTA


Please let me know if you had any complaints about this I am thinking about seriously doing this I have square up and I have PayPal


----------



## MulletMan

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uFZcBrrOd3ilTrPJD3dHveO8ggLwbOG6GoxBvxoYGWc


----------



## Uberdummy

This thread is a load of it. I put up a tip sign and now i get tips and i'm still a 4.94 These pax have been conditioned by Uber's filthy lie about tip being included in the fare and it's up to us to educate them. PUT A SIGN UP!


----------



## bingybingyfoo

Haha, Loved Katie Couric with her 6.4 rating. It's been pretty entertaining, reading them reading this, and trashing up.net, good stuff.


----------



## bingybingyfoo

I will say, I haven't considered a sign or other explicit message, sometimes ppl ask and here in CA at least i think they've been more aware recently. But I think if those pax started to get those kinds of signs from many/most of their ubers, they would get all kinds of used to it pretty quick. Those ppl prob still won't tip but the way their expectations change will be reflected in the star rating thing.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Uberdummy said:


> This thread is a load of it. I put up a tip sign and now i get tips and i'm still a 4.94 These pax have been conditioned by Uber's filthy lie about tip being included in the fare and it's up to us to educate them. PUT A SIGN UP!


You must be right. All of those posters on another forum saying that they rate down drivers who post tipping signs must all just be bogus accounts making things up!


----------



## Simon

I have a tipping sign up....


----------



## injera

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I like it when I am loading up their bags and they slip the bellboy a five. When we get to the airport I damn well know they will not tip me at all. The fault is with the Mother Ship that has said no tipping, all the riders are programmed not to tip, since they all think the tip is included, or like some will say you make 30 dollars a hour screw tipping you. I never ask for a tip, if my rider tips me 20, ten, five, or a couple bucks I am glad, but I would never troll for tips with a sign or a cup. It is a dignity thing with me.


But as an uber passenger, i dont expect you're going to help me with my bags. If I want someone to help with my bags, open the door, wait for me to safely enter my building, i'll call a formal car service (maybe uber black, maybe dial 7, whatever). For a $12 ride I expect to be brought to my destination in a safe manner, nothing more. If the driver helps with my bags, he gets a tip, if he stands there while you help me, he does not get a tip.

I stay at hotels a lot for work and most bellhops try to shove you into a cab. Once you tell them you're taking Uber they automatically blow you off.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Simon said:


> I have a tipping sign up....


Would you like a prize for that?


----------



## UberHammer

Jason Arroyo said:


> Would you like a prize for that?


No. He wants a tip. DUH!


----------



## UberHammer

Jason Arroyo said:


> You must be right. All of those posters on another forum saying that they rate down drivers who post tipping signs must all just be bogus accounts making things up!


I'm sure there are riders that do that... just as I'm sure there are drivers who down rate riders who don't tip.


----------



## Volvonaut

Jason Arroyo said:


> Would you like a prize for that?


Uberdummy makes a great point and all you can do is go out of your way to snark every differing view?


----------



## UberReallySucks

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


_Actually I am seeing real progress being made in terms of people being more and more open to the idea of tipping. The majority wish they would have an option of doing it on the App. This whole controversy was caused by Uber's stubbornness because this is, has always been, and will always remain part of the service industry... before and probably after Uber. Cashless never meant tipless. 
You can book a hotel room, pay for it online in a totally cashless manner but it's only appropriate to tip your shuttle driver and/or bellman with cash when they provide you with their service.
Now, as to the entitled uber generation as shown by these posts .... they need to realize that stars don't pay the bills and they have a greater chance of not getting picked up because of my 1 star, than me being DE-activated because of theirs.... soon in all 50 states... God willing! _


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

living_the_dream said:


> The problem with tipping is that it gives your employer (in this case Uber) an excuse to pay you less. If the passengers are tipping, they will take this into account when setting rates.
> Yes it feels good to get tips but wouldn't it be better to have a higher base fare rate and not rely on tips which may or may not happen?


Uber doesn't need an excuse to pay less...


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Santa said:


> First I think they are planted Uber shills on those travel forums and many more.


In case you are wondering how people like you come across to the people who ride in your car:










The post says:
"Wow...now I've been quoted on another forum with the suggestion that I'm an Uber shill. the posts on that Uber forum make me a lot less likely to use Uber."

Good work. Thanks to you, I get less business.



Volvonaut said:


> Uberdummy makes a great point and all you can do is go out of your way to snark every differing view?


No, it is not a good point at all. Uberdummy is using 1 experience (his) as the expectation to generalize to every driver. That's just bad math.


----------



## Volvonaut

Not even the law agrees with Uber that tipping isn't necessary. Yet they did succeed in perpetuating that myth. Personally I think it's great some people are looking to flip public perception. This really wouldn't be necessary if Uber hadn't gone down this wrong path in the first place. It was poor management and drivers really don't deserve the consequences of it.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Volvonaut said:


> Not even the law agrees with Uber that tipping isn't necessary. Yet they did succeed in perpetuating that myth. Personally I think it's great some people are looking to flip public perception. This really wouldn't be necessary if Uber hadn't gone down this wrong path in the first place. It was poor management and drivers really don't deserve the consequences of it.


I fully agree. Uber effing sucks for doing this.

But trying to fight the battle by "educating" passengers often comes across as asking for money and this can negatively affect your business.


----------



## Simon

Jason Arroyo said:


> Would you like a prize for that?


No just poking holes in your theory .


----------



## Volvonaut

Yeah well I do like that your thread at least makes people picture what a forum full of passengers might sound like. I will say though, signs aren't inherently problematic. If you managed to work in that a tip isn't included in the fare and kept it fairly classy that's probably the most innocuous approach. Being that this job does leave many drivers feeling raw, I'm not surprised to hear some aren't even tactful about this. Simon's right that it's not as if it's impossible to keep a good rating and be informative on the matter of tipping.


----------



## Dback2004

Santa said:


> Uber lost the lawsuit and therefore CANNOT deactivate a driver who asks for tips. Also they CANNOT hold the payment or deduct the pay for a ride because of the lost lawsuit.


Technically they did not lose the lawsuit. They settled and agreed to some terms like the tipping signs as part of not settling the employee/IC issue. And that only applies in CA and MA. I think a lot of it has to do with market. In the Midwest, it's a completely different atmosphere and signs like that are going to turn people off. I think people here are more personable, whereas signs in California or New England are going to be more the norm.



Jason Arroyo said:


> Automatic 1 star if I receive that text.


AGREED!


----------



## Simon

Volvonaut said:


> Yeah well I do like that your thread at least makes people picture what a forum full of passengers might sound like. I will say though, signs aren't inherently problematic. If you managed to work in that a tip isn't included in the fare and kept it fairly classy that's probably the most innocuous approach. Being that this job does leave many drivers feeling raw, I'm not surprised to hear some aren't even tactful about this. Simon's right that it's not as if it's impossible to keep a good rating and be informative on the matter of tipping.


This is really the perfect way to put it. Just be tactful have a nice clean car and get out and help with the bags or help them find a good place to eat. Be pleasent. Tips will come.. for those that thinknits included, maybe they ask, I will educate. If they are tippers they are. If not owell.


----------



## UberHammer

Jason Arroyo said:


> I fully agree. Uber effing sucks for doing this.
> 
> But trying to fight the battle by "educating" passengers often comes across as asking for money and this can negatively affect your business.


To cheap bastards, you're right.

Most people in general however aren't cheap bastards.

Unfortunately Uber caters to cheap bastards, so yes I agree with you it could negatively affect their business given the high percentage of Uber customers are cheap bastards. Serves Uber right. Their CEO is the biggest cheap bastard of them all.


----------



## Simon

UberHammer said:


> To cheap bastards, you're right.
> 
> Most people in general however aren't cheap bastards.
> 
> Unfortunately Uber caters to cheap bastards, so yes I agree with you it could negatively affect their business given the high percentage of Uber customers are cheap bastards. Serves Uber right. Their CEO is the biggest cheap bastard of them all.


Majority of them dont know. I keep a pamplet in my back "How to get 5 stars from your driver" it spells out a lot of things including tipping.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> have cut fares by 43% * I did not give the guy a tip.* trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


It's sad that drivers have to do this. But because the customer wants the Wal Mart price on transportation then drivers need to do whatever they can. This pax even knows about the fare cut. Uber's customers are getting cheaper by the day. Taxis, livery and fare for hire have been around for decades. If anyone in their right mind thinks that you can operate a "fare for hire" for 1/3 of a taxi then you are just a cheap bastard. What if the Union Pay Scale drops 67% tomorrow. Would you still trust that the airline mechanics will do a perfect job every time? What about the quality of personnel in the future? Who would want to pursue this even at part time. Just wait another 2 years, then you can really complain about your undocumented, non-licensed, non-English speaking driver. It's really no big deal. There is only about 34,000 people killed a year in auto accidents. When you pay for a Big Mac, are you really expecting a Filet?


----------



## UberxGTA

Jason Arroyo said:


> The first poster joined the forum in January 2010 and has made 507 posts.
> The second joined in July 2002 and has made 36,208 posts.
> The third joined in November 2014 and made 429 posts.
> 
> Something tells me they aren't planted Uber shills, and are simply voicing the opinion of the average Uber rider.


I'm sure you've read about all the dirty tricks Uber uses on their competition and against negative media let alone their bad treatment of their employees and drivers.This is public knowledge. If you think Uber isn't monitoring this forum from the beginning, you have your head in the sand.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

.................looks like a certain "Travellers' Forum" is in great need of some majorly serious trolling................................


----------



## sporadic

I used to read Flyertalk. It's pretty entertaining. Some of the guys posted tips on how to fly first class for next to nothing and are travel bloggers, eg One Mile at a Time (http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com), and he did recently post something (http://onemileatatime.boardingarea.com/2016/05/18/how-to-see-uber-rating/) about his Uber rating (4.63). I thought of making a snarky comment on how a 4.63 would mean that quite a fair bit of UP drivers would just ignore his pings, but I didn't. After all, his tips and tricks did help me to fly first class around the world too  And you can look at my trip reports - my user ID here is the same as on Flyertalk.

I think that they just don't realise the economics of being an Uber driver. Tipping is not mandatory according to another travel blogger, View from the Wing (http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2016/03/20/find-uber-drivers-rating-time-take-trip/). So yes, these travel bloggers do fly first class for cheap and become cheapskates as a result (when I was jetting around the world, I would be cheap by taking airport shuttles/buses/trains to and from the airport, handling my own bags so that I didn't need to tip bellhops/drivers, but if they got to my bag first I'd tip them then )


----------



## LadyDi

Choochie said:


> Yes but how many drivers on here are scrambling to put signs in their car?
> As I said I don't have a problem with pax and tips in Lyft.


According to a post on here, the Lyft-ers are stating that feature is gone for them as well. No tips for anyone anymore.


----------



## LadyDi

I think I'll just put my Paypal and Square reader stickers up and let them speak for themselves.


----------



## RamzFanz

dnlbaboof said:


> blame uber for this entire mess.........they insist even after the settelement that tips are included, any market where they dont offer more than 1.10 a mile is not worth driving for


They never say tip is included and haven't for years.


----------



## EX_

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber doesn't need an excuse to pay less...


"Because they can."


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

So tonight I gave an Uber ride to a very nice lady , she saw I had a lyft sticker too and asked about driving for both. Specifically which one I liked better which I give the same answer almost always "I like both , they both have positives and negatives " if they still want to know which one I like better I give them this answer "If I could only drive for one , I'd drive for Lyft" which is always responded with a follow up "why?" . "Lyft pays a little better and there is the option for the passengers to tip in the app "

She then asked me if Uber includes gratuity in the fare , which I replied with a no . She continued to say she thought it originally did , to which I just replied with it probably did at first but they've cut that out (rate drops) she was super nice gave me $3 and thanked me for the information saying she always likes to Tip her drivers and wishes Uber would add it in the app . She also asked me about how Tipping worked in the Lyft app I explained it and then gave her a card for $50 ride credits to try Lyft out.

It's funny whenever I give someone a ride credit card they almost always tip , and I'd say 1 our of 3 end up signing up and getting me some extra cash off the referral .

Honestly I thought about putting a little sign up about tipping but I think it looks tacky . I'll stick to what mostly driving for Lyft and getting around 15% Gratuity and enjoying the extra tips when I do get them on Uber . Yesterday I actually got a $60 tip from two guys who had me drive them around on Uber Select for over 2 hours . Ride ended to me taking them into an airport run way and right up to their private jet .


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Another Uber Driver said:


> .................looks like a certain "Travellers' Forum" is in great need of some majorly serious trolling................................


You're a moderator?

Shame.


----------



## UberKim

Jason Arroyo said:


> The first poster joined the forum in January 2010 and has made 507 posts.
> The second joined in July 2002 and has made 36,208 posts.
> The third joined in November 2014 and made 429 posts.
> 
> Something tells me they aren't planted Uber shills, and are simply voicing the opinion of the average Uber rider.


How could a poster join this website in 2002 when Uber hadn't even been conceived in 2002? makes me doubt your whole post...


----------



## LadyDi

Jimmy Bernat said:


> So tonight I gave an Uber ride to a very nice lady , she saw I had a lyft sticker too and asked about driving for both. Specifically which one I liked better which I give the same answer almost always "I like both , they both have positives and negatives " if they still want to know which one I like better I give them this answer "If I could only drive for one , I'd drive for Lyft" which is always responded with a follow up "why?" . "Lyft pays a little better and there is the option for the passengers to tip in the app "
> 
> She then asked me if Uber includes gratuity in the fare , which I replied with a no . She continued to say she thought it originally did , to which I just replied with it probably did at first but they've cut that out (rate drops) she was super nice gave me $3 and thanked me for the information saying she always likes to Tip her drivers and wishes Uber would add it in the app . She also asked me about how Tipping worked in the Lyft app I explained it and then gave her a card for $50 ride credits to try Lyft out.
> 
> It's funny whenever I give someone a ride credit card they almost always tip , and I'd say 1 our of 3 end up signing up and getting me some extra cash off the referral .
> 
> Honestly I thought about putting a little sign up about tipping but I think it looks tacky . I'll stick to what mostly driving for Lyft and getting around 15% Gratuity and enjoying the extra tips when I do get them on Uber . Yesterday I actually got a $60 tip from two guys who had me drive them around on Uber Select for over 2 hours . Ride ended to me taking them into an airport run way and right up to their private jet .


There's a post in here about Lyft no longer being upLyfting with those "tips"? Can you confirm that this feature has been removed?


----------



## Jason Arroyo

UberKim said:


> How could a poster join this website in 2002 when Uber hadn't even been conceived in 2002? makes me doubt your whole post...




They joined the other forum in 2002. Someone suggested that Uber was paying those users to shill for Uber on the other forum. Which is unlikely because, as you state, Uber had not even been conceived in 2002.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jason Arroyo said:


> You're a moderator? Shame.


I mentioned trolling another forum, not this one. Read the post, please.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Another Uber Driver said:


> I mentioned trolling another forum, not this one. Read the post, please.


That's my point. It doesn't matter what forum you moderate. To suggest trolling a forum is childish and beneath what I expect a moderator to be.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jason Arroyo said:


> To suggest trolling a forum is childish.


Are you another one of these Self-Appointed Guardians of the Public Morals? By what authority do you determine what is "childish" and what _*ain't*_? You need concern yourself only with what I do or fail to do on *this* forum. Anything else is irrelevant.


----------



## UberLaLa

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I like it when I am loading up their bags and they slip the bellboy a five. When we get to the airport I damn well know they will not tip me at all. The fault is with the Mother Ship that has said no tipping, all the riders are programmed not to tip, since they all think the tip is included, or like some will say you make 30 dollars a hour screw tipping you. I never ask for a tip, if my rider tips me 20, ten, five, or a couple bucks I am glad, but I would never troll for tips with a sign or a cup. It is a dignity thing with me.


You are 110% correct.....and that bellboy gave them like 2 minutes of his time. We put them in our personal vehicle at our own expense and drive them for up to an hour and zip....


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Another Uber Driver said:


> Are you another one of these Self-Appointed Guardians of the Public Morals? By what authority do you determine what is "childish" and what _*ain't*_? You need concern yourself only with what I do or fail to do on *this* forum. Anything else is irrelevant.


I'm just going to let your words speak for themselves.

Others will be able to make a judgment on your Moderator capacity without my needing to say anything.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

UberLaLa said:


> You are 110% correct.....and that bellboy gave them like 2 minutes of his time. We put them in our personal vehicle at our own expense and drive them for up to an hour and zip....


You are not paid "zip." You are paid a contractually agreed upon rate by Uber. Whether you think that rate is too low is another argument that you should take up with Uber, not your passenger.


----------



## PeterNorth

interesting... my tip sign improved my rating and usually earns me enough tips to cover fuel for the week. I have it up front over the radio.


----------



## injera

Uber passenger here - I tip when i have cash and am in a good mood and the driver isnt an a$$ which is maybe a little less than half the time. Would tip more often if Uber allowed me to do it within the app.

While I"m not looking to stiff my uber driver, if i were to add an extra 20-25% to every fare for a tip, my use of Uber would likely drop while my usage of the NYC Subway/a yellow taxi/Citi Bike/Via/Walking would increase. Call me cheap if you want to, but when there is no surge i'm more likely to take an Uber. If it's 3.0 you can be sure i'm taking public transportation.


----------



## UberLaLa

injera said:


> Uber passenger here - I tip when i have cash and am in a good mood and the driver isnt an a$$ which is maybe a little less than half the time. Would tip more often if Uber allowed me to do it within the app.
> 
> While I"m not looking to stiff my uber driver, if i were to add an extra 20-25% to every fare for a tip, my use of Uber would likely drop while my usage of the NYC Subway/a yellow taxi/Citi Bike/Via/Walking would increase. Call me cheap if you want to, but when there is no surge i'm more likely to take an Uber. If it's 3.0 you can be sure i'm taking public transportation.


Very fair response....thanks for riding!


----------



## Jason Arroyo

PeterNorth said:


> interesting... my tip sign improved my rating and usually earns me enough tips to cover fuel for the week. I have it up front over the radio.


Just like how your avatar is your real photo!


----------



## UberLaLa

Jason Arroyo said:


> You are not paid "zip." You are paid a contractually agreed upon rate by Uber. Whether you think that rate is too low is another argument that you should take up with Uber, not your passenger.


I misunderstood your post....NVM


----------



## injera

UberLaLa said:


> Very fair response....thanks for riding!


probably my biggest pet peeve of this board is people calling UberX or UberPool riders cheap. Cheap, to me, involves lying or cheating to save money. Cheap is driving 15 minutes to save 5 cents a gallon on gas. Cheap is avoiding friends/family/fun to not spend any money.

Choosing a cost effective means of transportation is not cheap. Uber gives the option to take Uber Pool (say its a $10 fare) Uber X (a $13 fare) or Uber Black (a $20 fare). If time is not overly critical and you dont care about being driven in a Town Car, why are you horrible and cheap because you took the lowest fare?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Jason Arroyo said:


> You are not paid "zip." You are paid a contractually agreed upon rate by Uber. Whether you think that rate is too low is another argument that you should take up with Uber, not your passenger.


That is why all the good drivers stopped driving for uber. The contract was bs. Well I guess we have to expect that uber would hire some shills to troll this board. I wonder if glados is on vacation.


----------



## PeterNorth

Jason Arroyo said:


> Just like how your avatar is your real photo!


Yep, you got me... it was a lie. I am not even an Uber driver; that's a lie too. I type on here strictly for entertainment.


----------



## UberLaLa

injera said:


> probably my biggest pet peeve of this board is people calling UberX or UberPool riders cheap. Cheap, to me, involves lying or cheating to save money. Cheap is driving 15 minutes to save 5 cents a gallon on gas. Cheap is avoiding friends/family/fun to not spend any money.
> 
> Choosing a cost effective means of transportation is not cheap. Uber gives the option to take Uber Pool (say its a $10 fare) Uber X (a $13 fare) or Uber Black (a $20 fare). If time is not overly critical and you dont care about being driven in a Town Car, why are you horrible and cheap because you took the lowest fare?


Trust me, many of those on here calling passengers cheap for taking Uber X or UberPool, take it themselves. lol

I think the 'cheap' appropriately applied here would be towards a passenger that gets upset because driver is stuck in traffic (not drivers fault) at .11 cents a minute. Or passenger that will move the pin around to avoid surge then blame driver for not being able to find them. I had a passenger complain to me when their trip was increased by .45 cents because the number of Pool passengers was entered incorrectly. He probably saved $10 over Uber X and $25 over a Taxi. That gets 'cheap' but it's still water off my back.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Beur said:


> As a passenger if I saw a tip sign, I'd down star a driver. I always give 5 stars as long as they get me from point a to point b safely and I always tip.


well sorry to break the news to you, but as a passenger (not necessarily as a human being) you are a ****** bag.

EDIT: wow this forum censor that word... ok let's try this : a shower bag.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Jason Arroyo said:


> You are not paid "zip." You are paid a contractually agreed upon rate by Uber. Whether you think that rate is too low is another argument that you should take up with Uber, not your passenger.


All right then what don't you tell that to the next Concierge / Valet / Bellboy / waiter : "Hey I'm not giving you tip but zip instead because you are paid a contractually agreed upon hourly rate with your employer. Wether you think that rate is too low is another argument that you should take up with your employer, not with me"

Please report to us how well did that go.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Uruber said:


> Uber reply most likely would have been " we understand your discomfort with this matter and even though Uber's policy has not change and you do not have to tip the driver, in California they are allow to have those signs.


It is absolutely not a California thing: we are **INDEPENDANT** contractor, as such we area allowed ANYWHERE in the nation to do whatever we want inside our car: put a tip sign, selling cell phone chargers, giving our business cards, plugging our other business, etc... etc...


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Jason Arroyo said:


> If that isn't begging for money, then I don't know what is.
> 
> Automatic 1 star if I receive that text.


Holy crap you are a first class d-bag! You take such simple sentence "Tip not expected but are appreciated" as begging and offensive enough to deserve retaliation ??? OMG What an awful rotten soul you are!

I can only hope you are trolling.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Holy crap you are a first class d-bag! You take such simple sentence "Tip not expected but are appreciated" as begging and offensive enough to deserve retaliation ??? OMG What an awful rotten soul you are!
> 
> I can only hope you are trolling.


I think he is. I think he's filling in glados until glado gets back from his troll vacation.
I would just laugh at his comments. They have some entertainment value.


----------



## UberE

Lol!!! They down star us, haha. Please! I have over 500 rides on my record and a few bad ratings won't faze it now. I will how ever dock em a star for having me wait and another for no tip. It's rare for me to give 5 stars on uber but then again, so are tips. A 5 star rider always tips...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

FAC said:


> I was a United 1k and Marriot plutonium for years. .


(aside from the fact that it's _Marriott_) you're saying that they have a radio active level?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jason Arroyo said:


> I got quite a good chuckle out of you being absolutely embarrassed by a thoughtful reply on FlyerTalk. In case anyone else missed it, the post is at this link.
> 
> I eagerly await your response on FlyerTalk. Probably something along the lines of how that user is clearly a paid Uber shill? More likely you will simply ignore the thoughtful response.


THOUGHTFUL RESPONSE?
HA HA ha ha he he... omg. The respondent there is an imbecile.
Originally Posted by denFAC 
_ How does a simple sign effect your experience?
_
Thoughtful Responder replied:
_ It's tacky. It usurps Uber's corporate position on tipping._​
Guy didn't even answer your question! If he had, he would have said something like "it makes me uncomfortable" - or whatever. Instead he said he doesn't like how it 'looks' - as if it were the same as not liking the tacky color of the car interior... and he wrongly points to Uber's "position" on tipping, which has nothing to do with Uber's position on signs in cars - or with the driver's right do whatever they hell they want in their own car.


----------



## Beur

Yuri Lygotme said:


> well sorry to break the news to you, but as a passenger (not necessarily as a human being) you are a ****** bag.
> 
> EDIT: wow this forum censor that word... ok let's try this : a shower bag.


Only ball bag here is you


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Jason Arroyo said:


> You are not paid "zip." You are paid a contractually agreed upon rate by Uber. Whether you think that rate is too low is another argument that you should take up with Uber, not your passenger.


He didn't say he was paid 'zip' - he said he was TIPPED 'zip'.


----------



## J1945

MulletMan said:


> I send a couple premade 'quick response' messages, one at pickup and one at almost trip end. My way of asking for tip.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0Ibpb1yH5whVnY5WFowajJHMTA


Gross


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Michael - Cleveland said:


> THOUGHTFUL RESPONSE?
> HA HA ha ha he he... omg. The respondent there is an imbecile.
> Originally Posted by denFAC
> _ How does a simple sign effect your experience?
> _
> Thoughtful Responder replied:
> _ It's tacky. It usurps Uber's corporate position on tipping._​
> Guy didn't even answer your question! If he had, he would have said something like "it makes me uncomfortable" - or whatever. Instead he said he doesn't like how it 'looks' - as if it were the same as not liking the tacky color of the car interior... and he wrongly points to Uber's "position" on tipping, which has nothing to do with Uber's position on signs in cars - or with the driver's right do whatever they hell they want in their own car.


Folks here must have trouble reading. I keep saying this.

You can keep calling these people "idiots" or "d-bags." At the end of the day, they're your riders who rate you down and complain to Uber about you.

You may be right. But so what? The rider doesn't agree with you, and the customer is always right in a customer service industry. In case you forgot, you work in a customer service industry.



Yuri Lygotme said:


> Holy crap you are a first class d-bag! You take such simple sentence "Tip not expected but are appreciated" as begging and offensive enough to deserve retaliation ??? OMG What an awful rotten soul you are!
> 
> I can only hope you are trolling.


Nope, not trolling. I'm certainly not the only one who significantly rates down any driver who puts up a sign that asks for tips. That's the entire point of this thread, which must you must have missed while you were ranting. Read all of the posts in the other forum of passengers who agree with me.

Bury your head in the sand if you want, but there seem to be plenty of passengers who say the same thing. Tip box/sign = lower rating.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Jason Arroyo said:


> Nope, not trolling. I'm certainly not the only one who significantly rates down any driver who puts up a sign that asks for tips.
> Bury your head in the sand if you want, but there seem to be plenty of passengers who say the same thing. Tip box/sign = lower rating.


Well that only means you are not the only d-bag rider in town. But you nevertheless remain a d-bag.

Nobody is forcing you to tip, you could just leave it at that, you don't tip and exit the vehicle. Case closed.

But no, you cannot leave it at that: you have the URGE to give ONE star, not even three stars, nope, ONE. STAR. Because a driver, INDIRECTLY signaled to you he would appreciate a tip, you must retaliate and hurt as much as you can.

There's a name for that kind of behavior.

You see, you are a psychopath: you can't feel empathy and you also need to make people suffer.

As for keeping your head om the sand, well you are doing it pretty well believing that UBER, unlike Lyft, does.not block drivers who you low rated. Enjoy the longer wait time, d ouche.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

LadyDi said:


> There's a post in here about Lyft no longer being upLyfting with those "tips"? Can you confirm that this feature has been removed?


That the tip feature has been removed ?? it definitely hasn't , I got a solid amount of Lyft app tips over the last couple days .

The only thing Lyft did was remove being able to see the destination address


----------



## Ubernic

People do not want to hear you complain about your job all day, if you don't like Uber, don't complain about it to the pax, it is awkward and uncomfortable for them. I had a pax tell me their last driver wouldn't stop complaining about how bad Uber is, which made her very uncomfortable.


----------



## Ubernic

J1945 said:


> Gross


 Yea that is disgusting.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Ubernic said:


> People do not want to hear you complain about your job all day, if you don't like Uber, don't complain about it to the pax, it is awkward and uncomfortable for them. I had a pax tell me their last driver wouldn't stop complaining about how bad Uber is, which made her very uncomfortable.


There are lots of drivers here in this forum who likely would do that, then come back to complain about "cheap losers" and not understand why their rating is lower.

See a few posts above for a driver who says I have to be a "psychopath" because I have found evidence of multiple passengers who state they do not like tip signs. Guess some people will keep believing what they want to believe.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jason Arroyo said:


> a driver says I have to be a "psychopath" because I have found evidence of multiple passengers who state they do not like tip signs.
> 
> Guess some people will keep believing what they want to believe.


No, Yuri Lygotme called you a "psychopath" because he believes that you are going out of your way to inflict harm on a driver. To be sure, those were not his exact words, but that is what Mr. Lygotme is stating. He is taking you to task for giving DriverX a one-star when all that said DriverX did was put up a sign about tips. What causes Mr. Lyogtme problems is that your one-star puts DriverX a step (or a few) closer to de-activation (getting fired) merely for putting up a sign about tips, something that Uber agreed to permit. In short, Mr. Lygotme is stating that you are trying to get DriverX "fired" for putting up a sign about tips.

The alternative, which others have suggested, is that those who do not like the tip sign/jar should ignore it. Yes, I know, it makes you and several of those on the forum to which you have directed us "uncomfortable" and please, do not let anything get in the way of your "right to feel uncomfortable". If the mere presence of a sign causes you that much problem that you must inflict harm on a driver who renders the expected service, perhaps there are other factors at play, here.

I would ask you, what do you do when you go into Starbuck's, Chipotle, Orange Julius, Sleazy Eddie's Sandwich Carry-Out or whatever and see the tip jar? Do you send a nasty e-Mail to Corporate HQ? Do you demand to see the Manager so that you can complain about the employee at the cash register? Do you make a comment to the employee at the cash register about it? Do you send a nasty e-Mail to your credit card bank about it? As they say Down Under, "No' bloo'y loikely"; you ignore it. I would lay odds that the employee at the cash register ignores your ignoring it, as well. I would suspect, though I shy from putting words onto his keyboard, that Mr. Lygotme is trying to tell you that if you do not like the sign or the jar, ignore it. Do not one-star the driver if he transports you in a safe and efficient manner to your destination. Do not rate him at all, if you do not want to give him his five stars. Do no harm. That is not difficult.

Now, if the driver says something to you about a tip, well, that is a *hoss uvva' diff'rint cullah, now ain't it?
*

I will make statements for my own part, only, here.

I get that you do not want to tip the Uber driver. Nobody wants to pull money out of his wallet if he does not feel that he need do it (or put charges onto his credit card). Captain Obvious, here, correct? People tip the doorman at the hotel for throwing the suitcase into the trunk because it is ingrained into them that this is what you do. People do not tip the Uber driver for taking it out at the airport or train station because Uber tells them that it is not necessary. It is ingrained into you that you do not tip the Uber driver. More than one person has read the advertisements and the webpage and even the screen on their electronic toy when they signed on to Uber that said not to tip, smiled and thought "I like that". You paid heed to what Uber told you. I will pass over, for now, at least, the possible puzzlement with the tip on Uber Taxi question.

We disagree with Uber on this. Yes, we express this concern to Uber all the time. Uber ignores us, because it can, Just as FeePay can ignore its sellers, Uber can ignore its drivers. Uber did have to give on the sign, as part of the California/Massachusetts settlement, but it will not put a tip option on its application. Many of these drivers express their discontent to the passengers, because they believe that if the passengers demand something, Uber will render it. This is not unlikely, but, getting a customer to go out of his way to do something to benefit the driver is, again, "No' bloo'y loikely".

I have been in this business for some time. One thing that I learned very quickly is that the consumer does not care about or understand the problems faced by the provider. I do not expect that he would care or understand. He has enough to about which to understand or care in his own affairs, he has little time, if any, for mine. There is one exception to this, but presently. The only thing about which the consumer cares is that he demand the service and have it rendered for the agreed payment. That is all about which I expect the consumer to care.

The exception would be if suddenly the consumer could not receive the service. At that point, he might wonder what it could take to have it restored. If what it would take would be reasonable, the consumer might be willing to render up his part. To specifics: If suddenly there were no Uber drivers available in CityX, the users would be sending nasty e-Mails to Uber wondering where all the drivers are. Uber tells the users that they are all driving for Lyft. "Why?" ask the users. "They receive tips on Lyft. We refuse to add a tip option." The consumer replies "You jackdonkeys are about to cut off your noses to spite your faces. You are about to lose your customers. Put on the tip option and get back your drivers. We need rides." Making threats rarely works. Rarely does the consumer want to get involved at the beginning. The consumer wants to get involved only when things go South. I make no comment on the right or wrong of that. This is simply how it is. Trying to change or stop things by gong through the customer rarely works.

If I want tips, I drive the taxi or Lyft. In fact, I drive the Uber/Lyft car only enough to stay in the game. I drive the taxi because there is money in it. _*Thar' ain't none in no OOO-burr or no Lyftee*_. I have that option. Most people out there do not.

If you do not like the tip sign, ignore it. As you so correctly state, Uber will not de-activate the customer for a low rating. Let 'em one-star you for no tipping, _*it don't make no nevermind*_. Odds are, the driver will not even remember you the next day. Do not one-star him, if all that he does is put up a tip sign or jar. Ignore it. Do not rate him at all. Not hard.


----------



## UofMDriver

Uber should put a tip option on their platform. Then those signs could go away. Making everyone more comfortable.


----------



## Miguel Aprender

Adieu said:


> a couple weeks back, a probably-sixth-grader tipped $2 on a minfare (had driven her before, home to some dance or yoga thing, tipped too - had NO clue she was an ELEMENTARY student until a trip that had the school in waybill). Before, she tipped me $3, but I thought she was far older and was, like, cool - but didnt think much of it


I have to be honest. When you are working 1-on-1 with minors, you have to be VERY careful. This makes me begin to believe that Austin-styled FBI fingerprinting for UBER partners is not a bad idea at all. And I shudder at the parent that takes their kid and puts them into a strangers car. The thing is, I would be comfortable putting my child in a cab, since they are more highly regulated.

Disclaimer: one of my little bundles of happiness is about as tall and wide as me, the other is an adult.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Miguel Aprender said:


> The thing is, I would be comfortable putting my child in a cab, since they are more highly regulated.


We have a number of Uber users here who will allow their children to use Uber Taxi, only. They specifically prohibit them from using UberX. Some will allow them to use Uber Black if no taxi is available, but they tell them to cancel if a Virginia registered limousine is assigned. D.C. and Maryland licence limousine drivers. Virginia does not. As most of the limousines affiliated with Uber Black carry Virginia plates, this usually results in the child's asking the parents what to do next. Parent has to instruct child how to dial a telephone number and order a cab the old fashioned way.

You do not have Uber Taxi anywhere in Ohio, though.


----------



## Miguel Aprender

It's fairly hypothetical anyway. I would only use cabs on travel or if I did not have a car, of which I have a few. I was putting myself in the mindset of living in a city where it is not desirable to own a car (e.g. NY, Chicago, etc.) Cabs are pretty common ways to truck a family around there, and not so much in Columbus, OH.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Another Uber Driver said:


> TL;DR


Keep ranting.


----------



## JoB68

Many PAX still believe a tip is included. All my trips last night were under $4.50. Without tips (from 3 out of 8 PAX), it would've been a total waste of time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Jason Arroyo said:


> Keep ranting.


How do you know that it is a "rant" if you did not read it?

"TL; dr" really stands for "Too Lazy, didn't read". ..............or are you afraid of what you might find in there? .........or are _*you*_ trolling? We have had a troll or two, here, get a topic "FEATURED". Even this Forum does have its Resident Trolls. No forum is complete without them.


----------



## RedoBeach

Michael - Cleveland said:


> (aside from the fact that it's _Marriott_) you're saying that they have a radio active level?


Omg... Dying.


----------



## luberslur

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


I don't see a problem here. The only issue I see is YOU and people is think like YOU and those cheap pax who think they are the only ones who wants to eat.
I have pick up a pax at the airport who downloaded the app right there because when she went to the taxi stand. The cab told her a $137 to drop her off at her destination. Uber charger her around $40.00. Drop her off...No TIP. Now, any respectful person would have said, here you go..a tip. you save me a $100 dollars and I know who got to go back north without a passenger.
The other morning I got another going to MIA. She starts telling me how she paid over a $120 to get to Fort Lauderdale in a cab and how uber is only charging her in the $30ish to go back to Mia. She is a doctor and she is saying how she will never do a cab again and how uber is cheap and she does not feel sorry for the cabs loosing business. Now the B save all that money and still did not tip.
Now, if uber refunded a pax for complaining about the driver asking for tips. They should be sued again. because a refund is still saying you don't need to tip and support the behavior of these cheap low balling pax.

Jason Arroyo....stop posting nonsense and go back to doing luberpool!!!

Have a nice Day..


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Jason Arroyo said:


> See a few posts above for a driver who says I have to be a "psychopath" because I have found evidence of multiple passengers who state they do not like tip signs. Guess some people will keep believing what they want to believe.


Yeah well you need to re-read my post Mr Psychopath with poor reading skills.....

You ARE a psychopath because YOU SAID that you felt necessary TO RETALIATE BY GIVING ONE STAR just because of the mere presence of a sign! you could instead not give a flying ****, or at the most give four stars, but you proudly say you give ONE star for any driver who dare to merely suggest a tip.

Finally I am not one of those drivers who rant against UBER during a ride, since I am not an UBER nor Lyft driver.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Another Uber Driver said:


> How do you know that it is a "rant" if you did not read it?
> 
> "TL; dr" really stands for "Too Lazy, didn't read".


1. Because any time a forum post exceeds 5 paragraphs, it is most likely a rant that no one reads.

2. Thank you for trying to correct the Internet. Bad news though. It appears that TL;DR doesn't stand for too lazy, didn't read. But nice try! Play again tomorrow please.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

Ubernic said:


> People do not want to hear you complain about your job all day, if you don't like Uber, don't complain about it to the pax, it is awkward and uncomfortable for them. I had a pax tell me their last driver wouldn't stop complaining about how bad Uber is, which made her very uncomfortable.


Yes this make me sad, so very sad.

Think about all those poor riders who got their safe space intruded by the driver's micro aggressions. Terrible....


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Yeah well you need to re-read my post Mr Psychopath with poor reading skills.....
> 
> You ARE a psychopath because YOU SAID that you felt necessary TO RETALIATE BY GIVING ONE STAR just because of the mere presence of a sign! you could instead not give a flying &%[email protected]!*, or at the most give four stars, but you proudly say you give ONE star for any driver who dare to merely suggest a tip.
> 
> Finally I am not one of those drivers who rant against UBER during a ride, since I am not an UBER nor Lyft driver.


Why do you randomly capitalize words?


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

luberslur said:


> The other morning I got another going to MIA. She starts telling me how she paid over a $120 to get to Fort Lauderdale in a cab and how uber is only charging her in the $30ish to go back to Mia. She is a doctor and she is saying how she will never do a cab again and how uber is cheap and she does not feel sorry for the cabs loosing business. Now the B save all that money and still did not tip.
> Now, if uber refunded a pax for complaining about the driver asking for tips. They should be sued again. because a refund is still saying you don't need to tip and support the behavior of these cheap low balling pax.
> 
> Jason Arroyo....stop posting nonsense and go back to doing luberpool!!!
> 
> Have a nice Day..


Yep, that Doctor is a certified first class 8itch.

Now with cheap UberX she realizes that all this time cab drivers were actually gouging her, now she thinks that their rate was uncessarily too high because if an UberX driver can make at living at 55 cents a mile, why do taxi drivers must ask for $2.40 a mile. Oh yeah miss *****y Doctor, isn't it well known that taxi drivers are an affluent part of our society just like you, they make a ton of money, too much, actually way too much money it is disgusting. So yeah they should drive at 55 cents a mile and that's should be plenty enough to make a living....

End of sarcasm.


----------



## JSM0713

dnlbaboof said:


> blame uber for this entire mess.........they insist even after the settelement that tips are included, any market where they dont offer more than 1.10 a mile is not worth driving for


I could almost excuse Uber for just about anything... except this tipping issue. They simply have no excuse for their beahavior and attitude. Tips have NOTHING to do with their bottom-line... so why do they give a crap if someone tips their driver or not???? It was one thing when they were charging $1.85/mile... the drivers were making decent money... however, at $0.85 a mile for UberX and .65 a mile for pool.... UBER, who the hell are you kidding by actively denying you drivers at least the chance for a tip. That's F**KED up!


----------



## dnlbaboof

i dont see how any drivers average more than 14 bucks an hour or so driving in the city or south bay. the only way to make money is to drive so much you get the PWD bonus etc


----------



## Rsabcd

Jason Arroyo said:


> There are lots of drivers here in this forum who likely would do that, then come back to complain about "cheap losers" and not understand why their rating is lower.
> 
> See a few posts above for a driver who says I have to be a "psychopath" because I have found evidence of multiple passengers who state they do not like tip signs. Guess some people will keep believing what they want to believe.


And you are critical of other people's reading comprehension skills?


----------



## XUberMike

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


I take it you guys are uncomfortable a lot seeing just about everyplace I go into has a huge tip jar.

Uber just using social media to Scare drivers.


----------



## ABC123DEF

Jason Arroyo said:


> The first poster joined the forum in January 2010 and has made 507 posts.
> The second joined in July 2002 and has made 36,208 posts.
> The third joined in November 2014 and made 429 posts.
> 
> Something tells me they aren't planted Uber shills, and are simply voicing the opinion of the average Uber rider.


Uber was a thing in 2002???


----------



## Jason Arroyo

ABC123DEF said:


> Uber was a thing in 2002???


----------



## Jason Arroyo

JSM0713 said:


> I could almost excuse Uber for just about anything... except this tipping issue. They simply have no excuse for their beahavior and attitude. Tips have NOTHING to do with their bottom-line... so why do they give a crap if someone tips their driver or not???? It was one thing when they were charging $1.85/mile... the drivers were making decent money... however, at $0.85 a mile for UberX and .65 a mile for pool.... UBER, who the hell are you kidding by actively denying you drivers at least the chance for a tip. That's F**KED up!


The more affordable Uber is, the more business they get.

Whether you tip or not has *everything* to do with their bottom line.

If you have a choice of flying American Airlines for $200 roundtrip, or Delta Airlines for $220 roundtrip with the exact same flight times, which would you pick?

If you had a choice of riding Uber for $20 (no tip), or Lyft for $22 ($20 fare + 10% tip), what would the average passenger choose?


----------



## UberHammer

Jason Arroyo said:


> The more affordable Uber is, the more business they get.
> 
> Whether you tip or not has *everything* to do with their bottom line.
> 
> If you have a choice of flying American Airlines for $200 roundtrip, or Delta Airlines for $220 roundtrip with the exact same flight times, which would you pick?
> 
> If you had a choice of riding Uber for $20 (no tip), or Lyft for $22 ($20 fare + 10% tip), what would the average passenger choose?


I choose the airline that I get the best reward points with, and I don't care how much it costs because my employer pays for my flights. If they let me take the flight that costs more and gets me better rewards, of course I take the flight that costs more.


----------



## Deathmate

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride...ber-lyft/1686884-tipping-uber-drivers-16.html

After reading thru the forum posts at flyertalk, Its makes me sick that their are so many scumbags that will get the driver fired because they put up a sign asking for tips. No one is forced to tip. Not a single poster had a good reason why not to tip beside being a cheapskate.

Taxi drivers get tipped. Waiters get tipped. Why? They make more then us drivers do and yet that is acceptable??


----------



## LadyDi

Jimmy Bernat said:


> That the tip feature has been removed ?? it definitely hasn't , I got a solid amount of Lyft app tips over the last couple days .
> 
> The only thing Lyft did was remove being able to see the destination address


Thank you for replying.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch

Most uber paxs don't tip (97% of mines don't). Some think they do, but actaully don't.

Having a sign saying "tips are appreciated" isn't tacky at all the tacky part of it is complaining to paxs and asking for tips.

There's a bunch of places that have tip jars/boxes that ppl don't get their panties in a bunch over. Car washes have tip boxes for their employees. Do ppl complain about those? Pretty sure almost everybody been in a place where they have a tip jar on the counter. 

Paxs want your car to be clean, vacuumed, and smell good. Then look for any reason to complain and then give you a lower rating.

Uber told everybody there's no need to tip drivers because it's not costing them one penny. And won't even put a tip option on the app.

Having a sign/tip box will increase tips, but will also get you some bad ratings because ppl look for a reason to complain.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

If I do a sign I'd probably get something very small and put it on the rear center console . Saying Aux Cord and Charging Cord available just ask and Tips are always appreciate

Maybe I'll do a one week trial next week and see how my ratings and tips go


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Yeah well you need to re-read my post Mr Psychopath with poor reading skills.....
> 
> You ARE a psychopath because YOU SAID that you felt necessary TO RETALIATE BY GIVING ONE STAR just because of the mere presence of a sign! you could instead not give a flying &%[email protected]!*, or at the most give four stars, but you proudly say you give ONE star for any driver who dare to merely suggest a tip.
> 
> Finally I am not one of those drivers who rant against UBER during a ride, since I am not an UBER nor Lyft driver.


A *sociopath* has no capacity for empathy. 
A *psychopath* would just shoot the driver for having the sign up.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Saw these lighted signs in an Uber earlier this week:
(they can be illuminated - and flash. The driver swears by them)
and yes - that is a Square reader on the center armrest









Please rate me
* * * * *
if you enjoy the ride!​
I Greatly Appreciate Your Business
Tips are not necessary but appreciated.
Thank you and have a nice day!​(Thanks, Ken.Uber.CLE )​


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Yuri Lygotme said:


> poor reading skills.....


Considering that he TL;dr-ed me, it is no surprise. Either that or he is afraid of what he might find.



Jason Arroyo said:


> 1. Because any time a forum post exceeds 5 paragraphs, it is *most likely* a rant that no one reads.
> 
> 2. Thank you for trying to correct the Internet. Bad news though. It appears that TL;DR doesn't stand for too lazy, didn't read. But nice try! Play again tomorrow please.


 (emphasis mine)

1. Stereotype much? Profile much? Unable to admit that either you are too lazy to read it or afraid of what you might find? ....or both?

2. So, in addition to your high reading comprehension skills you are a self appointed referee and MC, -eh? Hundreds of referees and MCs out of work and we have to get this one. You put up the topic, I responded. If you find fault with the responses, either refute them or do not put up topics. The bad news is for you: you put up the topic and are surprised that people took you to task. You expect everyone to take your point of view lying down. Bad news for you: _*It ain't gonna' happen on these boards*_.

There. Is that TLFYTR?



Jason Arroyo said:


> Why do you randomly capitalize words?


Some people do that for emphasis. You might note that the quotation feature puts everything in italics. Likely he wants it to stand out if quoted. I use the "boldface" for that, but not everyone does it in the same way.

Is that TLFYTR?



Rsabcd said:


> And you are critical of other people's reading comprehension skills?


He expects everyone to take his statements lying down. When people here will not do that, he is unhappy. He does not have to comprehend or read.



Jason Arroyo said:


> Whether you tip or not has *everything* to do with their bottom line.
> 
> If you have a choice of flying American Airlines for $200 roundtrip, or Delta Airlines for $220 roundtrip with the exact same flight times, which would you pick?
> 
> If you had a choice of riding Uber for $20 (no tip), or Lyft for $22 ($20 fare + 10% tip), what would the average passenger choose?


Tipping has _*nada, niente*_ and _*rien*_ to do with Uber's bottom line.

Your comparison of Uber fares to aeroplane fares breaks down because payment of the full quoted fare is required on the airlines. It is required also on the TNC. Tipping is not required. Lyft has a feature to allow for tipping. It does not require the user to tip. Most of my Lyft customers do not tip me. Fewer of my Uber customers tip me.

Now, if this funny item is not too long for you to read: Most of my Uber cash tips come from Uber Taxi users, where _*the tip is included. *_I tell my Uber Taxi passengers that they need not come across with any cash, as there is a tip built into the application. I ask them if they remember it when they first signed up, which all have, so far. Still, they insist on my accepting the cash. I make sure that they fully understand that they already have tipped me. All have, so far. Still, they insist on my accepting it.

At the risk of making it really too long to read, on a side note, only two of my UberX passengers have taken the water, mints or gum. More than a few of the Uber Taxi passengers have.


----------



## oscardelta

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Tips are not necessary but appreciated.


I would like it more if you removed the "not necessary but" portion. You're still discouraging tips.
What's wrong with simply saying: "Tips are appreciated"? Do people paying 12 bucks for a ride to the freaking airport really find that offensive? If they do they're assholes.


----------



## tohunt4me

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Saw these lighted signs in an Uber earlier this week:
> (they can be illuminated - and flash. The driver swears by them)
> and yes - that is a Square reader on the center armrest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please rate me
> * * * * *
> if you enjoy the ride!​
> I Greatly Appreciate Your Business
> Tips are not necessary but appreciated.
> Thank you and have a nice day!​


My GAWD !!!
IM getting claustrophobia just LOOKING at that picture !.

Are those wires running everywhere ?


----------



## tohunt4me

Just put up a sign that says:
"Uber says TIPS are not necessary,
But I won't tell !"


----------



## Rsabcd

I lock the child locks and have disabled the lock on tbe front passenger door. I do not ask for or accept tips. I do however, collect an exit fee!


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy

Drivers complain too much over tips. Most days I use uber and look to receive no tip. When I use lyft, I usually get tipped, if I speak. Average of $3-8.

Keep thinking of tips and you won't be a happy driver, and your rating will sink over time since people will pick up on it. Just forget about it, and appreciate what is given.

Just my .02


----------



## uberdrivermensch

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Saw these lighted signs in an Uber earlier this week:
> (they can be illuminated - and flash. The driver swears by them)
> and yes - that is a Square reader on the center armrest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please rate me
> * * * * *
> if you enjoy the ride!​
> I Greatly Appreciate Your Business
> Tips are not necessary but appreciated.
> Thank you and have a nice day!​


 Pretty impressive set up, I'd be worried about pax tearing out/tripping over all those wires though.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

oscardelta said:


> I would like it more if you removed the "not necessary but" portion. You're still discouraging tips.
> What's wrong with simply saying: "Tips are appreciated"? Do people paying 12 bucks for a ride to the freaking airport really find that offensive? If they do they're assholes.


you'd like it more if "I" ??? Not my signs - as I said in the post - I took the photos of another driver's car.



uberdrivermensch said:


> Pretty impressive set up, I'd be worried about pax tearing out/tripping over all those wires though.


yeah - we give him a hard time about all of it... the wires, the signs, the chargers, the aux cords - the mints... hehe... but it works for him. I'd never be able to pull it off.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Drivers complain too much over tips.


Drivers didn't complain about tips when the earnings covered their costs and made them a modest profit. We have every right to complain about being exploited with fares that are lowered after drivers sign on and budget for one fare/earnings AND Uber telling pax that tipping isn't necessary.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Ubernic said:


> People do not want to hear you complain about your job all day, if you don't like Uber, don't complain about it to the pax, it is awkward and uncomfortable for them. I had a pax tell me their last driver wouldn't stop complaining about how bad Uber is, which made her very uncomfortable.


Well the pax should stop asking about it then. I don't randomly start complaining about Uber, but when they ask "How do you like driving for Uber?" I'm not about to lie.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> That's my point. It doesn't matter what forum you moderate. To suggest trolling a forum is childish and beneath what I expect a moderator to be.


You sure have a lot of judgement and expectations of people you don't know. And laugh at people you think should be embarrassed or care what others think about them. Why is that? Were you bullied as a kid and now judged & condemn others who don't act and believe just like you?


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> I'm just going to let your words speak for themselves.
> 
> Others will be able to make a judgment on your Moderator capacity without my needing to say anything.


You seem to have an odd sadistic satisfaction in humiliating others. The irony is most people don't care what you or fly talk think of them. Indeed what you, or anyone else for that matter, thinks of me is none of my business. I refuse to spend my life trying to conform to others perceptions of how I should or shouldn't do, be, or act.


----------



## FAC

Michael - Cleveland said:


> (aside from the fact that it's _Marriott_) you're saying that they have a radio active level?


I admit I can't spell to save my life! I missed that day of school they taught me to spell. And yet still managed to earn two grad degrees


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> Folks here must have trouble reading. I keep saying this.
> 
> You can keep calling these people "idiots" or "d-bags." At the end of the day, they're your riders who rate you down and complain to Uber about you.
> 
> You may be right. But so what? The rider doesn't agree with you, and the customer is always right in a customer service industry. In case you forgot, you work in a customer service industry.
> 
> Nope, not trolling. I'm certainly not the only one who significantly rates down any driver who puts up a sign that asks for tips. That's the entire point of this thread, which must you must have missed while you were ranting. Read all of the posts in the other forum of passengers who agree with me.
> 
> Bury your head in the sand if you want, but there seem to be plenty of passengers who say the same thing. Tip box/sign = lower rating.


So you are a pax and not a driver! BTW have you noticed not one person "liked" a single one of your posts on this thread?

Edit: oops I was wrong. You did get a single like.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo -
Rather than relying on a forum full of cheap pax read this article from a respectful news source (New York Times) and the pax comments about tipping. Many say drivers should put tip boxes in their car.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/comments/2016/05/22/travel/uber-taxi-tipping.html


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Drivers didn't complain about tips when the earnings covered their costs and made them a modest profit. We have every right to complain about being exploited with fares that are lowered after drivers sign on and budget for one fare/earnings AND Uber telling pax that tipping isn't necessary.


Sign up for lyft and leave uber. It is that simple. You're not forced to work for uber. What do normal people do when they don't like their job? They find a new one. Only the crazies go postal and complain everyday.


----------



## LadyDi

tohunt4me said:


> Just put up a sign that says:
> "Uber says TIPS are not necessary,
> But I won't tell !"


I'm liking this but mine would read

'Uber states "Tipping isn't necessary" but I won't tell'. <- dead on


----------



## Jason Arroyo

FAC said:


> So you are a pax and not a driver! BTW have you noticed not one person "liked" a single one of your posts on this thread?
> 
> Edit: oops I was wrong. You did get a single like.


Uhh checked out the original post in this thread yet?


----------



## UberXking

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber *





Jason Arroyo said:


> Still waiting for the right moment? You haven't responded yet.
> 
> Must be because even more people piled on you.
> 
> Like I keep saying, you can keep believing what you believe. You're the one who is losing out because riders hate seeing tip signs/tip jars, and your rating will suffer.


Jason,
Take a cab!!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Sign up for lyft and leave uber. It is that simple. You're not forced to work for uber. What do normal people do when they don't like their job? They find a new one. Only the crazies go postal and complain everyday.


Driving TNC isn't a job - normal or otherwise. It's an investment. We invest our cars, time and expense in order to generate a return on that investment - which would be fine if Uber didn't continually and repeatedly keep changing the terms (and rules) AFTER having signed us up with false promises. When someone cheats you out of money, you don't just walk away - you go after them to recover your losses.


----------



## Deathmate

I have 2 small signs hanging in back. One says "Tips are appreciated" and the other is rate 5 stars or drivers can lose their job. Clean and simple and has been working great.

Riders ask me alot about us losing our job if rated low.
I get tipped alot more with the sign up. Their is no pressure to tip. I had someone ask me once about tipping but the ass didn;t tip at the end.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo said:


> Uhh checked out the original post in this thread yet?


Sorry missed that. You did get some likes on OP but only one afterward. And your likable rating is average at 79%


----------



## UberHammer

SomeDrivingGuy said:


> Sign up for lyft and leave uber. It is that simple. You're not forced to work for uber. What do normal people do when they don't like their job? They find a new one. Only the crazies go postal and complain everyday.


History says otherwise. Labor laws and unions exist because... well... to be blunt.... you're entirely wrong. Exploited people express exploitation, and many times the expression leads to solution. Either the company doing the exploitation rights the wrongs, or laws and/or unions force them into righting it.


----------



## uberron73

I have a tip sign an I don't notice any more tips then b4. I took it down cause what's the point, if a pax is gonna tip they'll tip without sign. There's just the ones that won't tip no matter how many signs u have..


----------



## avguste

I havent used a tip sign yet, however I have recently noticed a rise in Uber tips.
I talk about tips only if :

1. pax is new to uber/lyft and don't know the difference.
2. if pax asks about the tips.

I also make sure to give them a referral code for Uber and/or Lyft.


----------



## ginseng41

I will never put up a tip sign for the sole reason that the self entitled college kids like to report me for everything. I've been reported several times for refusing to take 6 passengers in my Camry. I've learned how to tell who will do it and report them for abusive behavior first. They make up things just because they don't like something about you. While my ratings are fine, those 1 stars can add up quickly. After 500 rated trips, each one knocks you down by 0.01 so if you've a perfect rating, 40 and you're deactivated. I'm not willing to take the risk when I'm actually making good money doing this. Yes, I'm in a weird market that is actually lucrative.


----------



## HoldenDriver

ginseng41 said:


> I will never put up a tip sign for the sole reason that the self entitled college kids like to report me for everything. I've been reported several times for refusing to take 6 passengers in my Camry. I've learned how to tell who will do it and report them for abusive behavior first. They make up things just because they don't like something about you. While my ratings are fine, those 1 stars can add up quickly. After 500 rated trips, each one knocks you down by 0.01 so if you've a perfect rating, 40 and you're deactivated. I'm not willing to take the risk when I'm actually making good money doing this. Yes, I'm in a weird market that is actually lucrative.


Now I just cancel. "Sorry, I have to cancel on you. uberX is for 4 passengers or less. The way Uber policy works, I don't have a choice. I can show you how to request an uberXL."

One person threatened to punch me, one thanked me because she had no idea about uberXL. The rest all just meh and march out in silence.

FWIW I don't have a tip request sign. I do have a custom sign that says "_Did you know? Uber fires drivers below 4.5 stars. If I didn't give 5-star service, please tell me before the ride ends._" Many pax tell me in shock horror that they had no idea, and they felt sorry for past ratings. My score has gone up significantly.


----------



## KevRyde

HoldenDriver said:


> Now I just cancel. "Sorry, I have to cancel on you. uberX is for 4 passengers or less. The way Uber policy works, I don't have a choice. I can show you how to request an uberXL."


Your profile says you drive UberXL. The few times I've picked up more than four riders who requested UberX, I submitted a "I had more than 4 riders" support request. Uber adjusts the fare to UberXL rates no questions asked. I get clown car requests much more often on UberXL than I did on UberX when I drove a four seater. Based on the numbers of riders wanting to cram seven or eight persons into my minivan who then act surprised or pissed when I refuse after politely telling them, "UberXL is for up to six riders", I've concluded that there must be quite a few UberXL drivers who allow riders to "squeeze" more than six riders into an UberXL. Not only is this unlawful, it takes money away from both Uber and other drivers.


----------



## ikabod

The tipping inclusion myth has been debunked on countless threads and between riders for a while now. No one forced said rider to NOT tip. The don't tip because the ridesharing culture has conditioned them not too. But we know this already. So my way of teaching these riders is No tip 1 star. Tip, no matter how small. 5 stars. When you get into my car, and bring your dog and NOT tip me 1 star? Go ahead and report me. You ping me from 10 miles away to pick u up. Tell me that your going 10 miles, then change your mind and go 1.5 miles? 1 Star. Its going to take time but at some point the star system will either tell them they are doing something wrong or Uber drivers aren't into you.


----------



## Agent99

HoldenDriver said:


> FWIW I don't have a tip request sign. I do have a custom sign that says "_Did you know? Uber fires drivers below 4.5 stars. If I didn't give 5-star service, please tell me before the ride ends._" Many pax tell me in shock horror that they had no idea, and they felt sorry for past ratings. My score has gone up significantly.


Uber deactivates drivers below 4.6 stars.


----------



## HoldenDriver

Agent99 said:


> Uber deactivates drivers below 4.6 stars.


Not in every market. In some markets the minimum is in the 4.5* range. It is market-dependent. I say 4.5 because it gets the point across, and Uber would have a hard time saying that number is a misrepresentation.

To pax, 4.5 vs 4.6 isn't material - they get the message that anything below 5* hurts their ability to get a no-surge ride.


----------



## HoldenDriver

KevRyde said:


> Your profile says you drive UberXL. The few times I've picked up more than four riders who requested UberX, I submitted a "I had more than 4 riders" support request. Uber adjusts the fare to UberXL rates no questions asked. I get clown car requests much more often on UberXL than I did on UberX when I drove a four seater. Based on the numbers of riders wanting to cram seven or eight persons into my minivan who then act surprised or pissed when I refuse after politely telling them, "UberXL is for up to six riders", I've concluded that there must be quite a few UberXL drivers who allow riders to "squeeze" more than six riders into an UberXL. Not only is this unlawful, it takes money away from both Uber and other drivers.


Actually it's drivers prerogative if they have additional seats. If you have an Impala with a bench seat, you can take a fifth pax on uberX. Heck, if you drive a minivan on uberX, you can take more than 5.

Likewise, on an uberXL, you can take 7-8 pax. If you have valid seats.

https://newsroom.uber.com/four-is-the-magic-number/ (note it says "_please only plan on_" - giving drivers room to take more if there are more seats). There is a support article that affirms this, somewhere.


----------



## KevRyde

HoldenDriver said:


> Actually it's drivers prerogative if they have additional seats.


If you drive an UberXL vehicle, then your earlier statement,

_Now I just cancel. "Sorry, I have to cancel on you. uberX is for 4 passengers or less. The way Uber policy works, I don't have a choice. I can show you how to request an uberXL."_

makes no sense.


----------



## HoldenDriver

KevRyde said:


> If you drive an UberXL vehicle, then your earlier statement,
> 
> _Now I just cancel. "Sorry, I have to cancel on you. uberX is for 4 passengers or less. The way Uber policy works, I don't have a choice. I can show you how to request an uberXL."_
> 
> makes no sense.


I don't just drive uberXL. *Surprise: You can own two cars*. And heck, in my market, uberX makes more money on weekends... because people are not savvy and don't call for an uberXL when there's 5x surge on uberX.


----------



## KevRyde

HoldenDriver said:


> I don't just drive uberXL. *Surprise: You can own two cars*.


Stupid me for not reaching that obvious conclusion.


----------



## HoldenDriver

KevRyde said:


> Stupid me for not reaching that obvious conclusion.


And FYI - smart people don't post accurate profile information so that Fuber doesn't link your profile to you personally. This *is* the company that didn't fire an exec, after he readily admitted he advocated for spying on journalists using attack teams.

If you don't think Uber tries to link profiles to people when they trip certain wires, Uber's own past statements question that logic.


----------



## ginseng41

HoldenDriver said:


> Now I just cancel. "Sorry, I have to cancel on you. uberX is for 4 passengers or less. The way Uber policy works, I don't have a choice. I can show you how to request an uberXL."
> 
> One person threatened to punch me, one thanked me because she had no idea about uberXL. The rest all just meh and march out in silence.
> 
> FWIW I don't have a tip request sign. I do have a custom sign that says "_Did you know? Uber fires drivers below 4.5 stars. If I didn't give 5-star service, please tell me before the ride ends._" Many pax tell me in shock horror that they had no idea, and they felt sorry for past ratings. My score has gone up significantly.


Unfortunately they try to trick me by getting 3 in and say their friend us paying the tab but to start the trip then 2 show up . It's a nightmare


----------



## HoldenDriver

ginseng41 said:


> Unfortunately they try to trick me by getting 3 in and say their friend us paying the tab but to start the trip then 2 show up . It's a nightmare


Yep. Happens to me. Only time I have made an exception was when another driver, that I had met before, was in the car - and paying - and promised to 5* me at the end of the trip. Even then I only took 4.

There's no extra penalty for hitting Cancel - Do Not Charge Rider after hitting start trip. I cancel and then report... doesn't matter if the destination is locked in, or if they're belted in. I report and then ask to never be matched again. Pax will learn their lesson, and I won't get 1* rating.

And I never hit start trip until all the doors are shut, and I'm gearing in. That way they can scream "oh wait we have more people coming" and thus, no chance to trick me. At $.12/minute, not worth doing it otherwise.

P.S. It's easy when getting started to say "just you three?" or however many are in the car. Then they can't lie.


----------



## ginseng41

It's always during surge that it happens here. At 3x 16 cents I'm starting while waiting. They get reported after throwing a fit and blocked from being paired with me again. With only maybe 15 drivers working on normal weekends, if they do this often, they'll have no options left


----------



## LadyDi

Had these 2 guys, first time Uber riders, drop their pin while still on the train. So as I'm headed to the address in the app, my phone rings. The guy tells me he dropped the pin while on the train and then gives me the location of where he actually is. Get this his drop off location and the other guy says "how much do I owe you" while reaching in his pocket. I say "your fares are charged to the credit card on file unless we're talking about the tip" 

This guy immediately says "I don't have any cash". I had already accepted a pick up at this drop off so I can't get my cc speech out. The other guy says "you can have all the money in my pocket". I take it and they get out. I proceed to find my next rider. I finally saw that the tip was $2. The thought counted. I still made sure Uber got there money for both pick up addresses though.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


Listen up drivers, tipping signs in cars are stupid , tacky , poor taste , meretricious blah blah blah , and are a bad bad idea. The question I have for you folks is how is this not obvious?


----------



## HoldenDriver

I don't think it is. But I also don't do it. Mostly because I'm right at 4.65*. After 500 rides, if the early low ratings wear off, I could see myself doing it.

Many pax just don't realize tipping is not included. Why? *Because Fuber intentionally lied and said tipping was included!!!!!*

And people wonder why we don't trust Uber.


----------



## UberHammer

Oscar Levant said:


> Listen up drivers, tipping signs in cars are stupid , tacky , poor taste , meretricious blah blah blah , and are a bad bad idea. The question I have for you folks is how is this not obvious?


Listen up riders, people who don't tip are cheap, stingy, inconsiderate blah blah blah, and are a drain on society as a whole. The question I have for you folks is how is this is not obvious?


----------



## HoldenDriver

UberHammer said:


> Listen up riders, people who don't tip are cheap, stingy, inconsiderate blah blah blah, and are a drain on society as a whole. The question I have for you folks is how is this is not obvious?


See my last post. Because Uber said tipping was included!!!!

I love how both sides of this argument have the same answer. Uber lied, our tips died.


----------



## UberHammer

HoldenDriver said:


> See my last post. Because Uber said tipping was included!!!!
> 
> I love how both sides of this argument have the same answer. Uber lied, our tips died.


Cheap bastards don't care that Uber lied about it. In fact, they're glad they did. It lets them be the cheap bastards that they are without the guilt of being a cheap bastard.

I always laugh when I hear the Uber mantra that customers feel weird when they see a tip sign on a counter or on their bill. It's not true... yes it's true for some people. It makes cheap bastards feel weird. Normal people don't feel bad about it. But because the CEO of Uber is one of those weird feeling cheap bastards, the culture of Uber assumes it makes everyone feel weird. They ignore that for some people it's weird that they can't tip in the app and have to carry cash to do it.


----------



## Uber-Doober

FAC said:


> Uber created a misconception in the mind of pax that tips are included. Posting something informing they are not is not begging for tips. In this country it's customary to tip everyone from the cabbie to the bellhop even the front desk (funny how a $20 gets you upgraded to a better room) the valet gets a tip for either hailing you a cab or bringing your car to you. We tip maids in hotel rooms. We tip our hair dressers. our manicurist. Dog groomers. And even Lyft allows for tipping. So what's so wrong with informing pax that uber misconstrued the truth about tipping? Especially in a culture that is used to tipping?


^^^
Nothing is wrong with informing the pax.... which in the case noted, is like talking to a block wall. 
What's wrong is that these gaah-damned pikers can't seem to realize that they're getting a bargain basement priced ride and that the mere thought of forking over a few bux is anathema to them.... and react to tipping an Uber driver like a vampire to garlic. 
If they can't part with a small tip, they should be walking to the fricken bus stop.


----------



## Uber-Doober

UberHammer said:


> Cheap bastards don't care that Uber lied about it. In fact, they're glad they did. It lets them be the cheap bastards that they are without the guilt of being a cheap bastard.
> 
> I always laugh when I hear the Uber mantra that customers feel weird when they see a tip sign on a counter or on their bill. It's not true... yes it's true for some people. It makes cheap bastards feel weird. Normal people don't feel bad about it. But because the CEO of Uber is one of those weird feeling cheap bastards, the culture of Uber assumes it makes everyone feel weird. They ignore that for some people it's weird that they can't tip in the app and have to carry cash to do it.


^^^
As I've stated before in this forum, not carrying cash is a bunch of bulsh.
Everybody carries cash these days, and if they don't it only means one thing.... and that is that they're pikers and don't have it. 
These are the same people that when you're over at their house they offer you a drink and then proceed to pull out the 3/4 ounce shot glass and fill it right up to the little line, pour it over the ice, and the booze coats the ice and doesn't even make it to the bottom of the glass. 
These are the same A-holes that come over to my house, take a sip of the drink that I made for them and say.... "Yeahhhh, Jim really knows how to pour a drink". 
Pfffft!


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber-Doober said:


> they offer you a drink and then proceed to pull out the 3/4 ounce shot glass and fill it right up to the little line, pour it over the ice, and the booze coats the ice and doesn't even make it to the bottom of the glass.
> These are the same A-holes that come over to my house, take a sip of the drink that I made for them and say.... "Yeahhhh, Jim really knows how to pour a drink".


I can not say that I ever have seen someone measure out a drink that he offered me. What I found annoying is that somebody invites me into his or her home, offers me a beer, which I accept, then, after I have opened it and taken a sip wants money to "help defray the cost". WHY did you offer it to me without telling me about the money? WHY did you wait until I opened it, so that I could not return it to you, to tell me about the money? I understand that some people are that bad off, but, if you want the money tell me UP FRONT, so that I can decide if I want to give it to you as a condition of accepting what is supposed to pass for your "hospitality".

Where am I? In your home or in a prison where you are the cell block tough?


----------



## J1945

If I see a sign begging for tips, I'm not leaving one. Tip jars at a place where the employees make minimum wage won't get anything from me either.

It's not being cheap. If you have your paw out, expecting my money, I'll slap it away.

Go earn it.


----------



## UberHammer

J1945 said:


> If I see a sign begging for tips, I'm not leaving one. Tip jars at a place where the employees make minimum wage won't get anything from me either.
> 
> *It's not being cheap.* If you have your paw out, expecting my money, I'll slap it away.
> 
> Go earn it.


Denial is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## J1945

UberHammer said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt.


Ohhhhh....got me!

You keep begging for money, boy. I'll be out earning mine and doling it out to those whose service I deem worthy.


----------



## UberHammer

J1945 said:


> Ohhhhh....got me!
> 
> You keep begging for money, boy. I'll be out earning mine.


The government taxes tips as earnings.


----------



## J1945

UberHammer said:


> The government taxes tips as earnings.


As they should.


----------



## UberHammer

J1945 said:


> As they should.


So why are you holding back earnings from service people?

That was a rhetorical question, to simply point out doing such is being cheap.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

J1945 said:


> If I see a sign begging for tips, I'm not leaving one. Tip jars at a place where the employees make minimum wage won't get anything from me either.
> 
> It's not being cheap. If you have your paw out, expecting my money, I'll slap it away.
> 
> Go earn it.


When I quit that was my first step to earning a decent living. Driving a cab I don't have to subject myself to cheap/entitled spoiled uber pax. lolololol.. I won't put my paw out, I'll put up the finger that is between the ring/index fingers. You can slap that away.


----------



## Fireguy50

I went digital so I can adjust the slides at any time to get the effect I want
https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-goes-digital.80100/


----------



## Chicago88

That is


Choochie said:


> I used to travel 3 weeks of every month. I was making enough to tip all the service people out of my own pocket. I know our economy isn't great but why are all these very well paid people so cheap now? They want everything for nothing. _Most_ of my tips are from blue collar people.


That is amamazing question... "Why are all the well paid people so cheap now?" ... I believe wealth is at an all time high but somehow wealthy people have this sense of "not enough"... as if they can't afford dinner or something. Seriously, poor used to mean no money for dinner...today poor means I can't afford Starbucks.


----------



## james2ko

Tested the tip sign for a week. The only thing it got me was a lower rating. Pax aren't conditioned enough just yet.


----------



## bluedogz

My combo of Fireguy50 's sign plus a small tip jar has yielded an extra $40-50 a week with no change in ratings. YMMV.

Going back to the OP, the drivers described were aggressively soliciting tips combined with kvetching about the job to people who don't give a spit. OF COURSE they got downrated and not tipped. Frickin' DUH.

Tippers will tip given the opportunity. Non-tippers won't. Just give them the opportunity to self-select and don't be a richard about it.


----------



## JimS

Interesting crosstalk over on FlyerTalk. They're calling tips "side-bribes". One valiant attempt by a driver to set them straight, only to get backfired by cheap ass riders who will hold their rating of us hostage until they see our rating of them.

Other riders who agree with tipping have been ridiculed.



bluedogz said:


> Going back to the OP, the drivers described were aggressively soliciting tips combined with kvetching about the job to people who don't give a spit. OF COURSE they got downrated and not tipped. Frickin' DUH.


Agree. A sign is hardly "aggressive".


----------



## bluedogz

Just like a lot of things, being a grouch and a kvetcher gets you nothing. But my jar and a "have a great day!" work very well, even if they don't tip. No reason to be a jerk.


----------



## Leftright?

My tips are paid thru the app....
I only drive Lyft... no problem whatsoever


----------



## UberTrip

FAC said:


> I couldn't help myself. I joined the forum just so I could respond to the haters. If you care to read my response I'm denFAC.
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride...884-tipping-uber-drivers-12.html#post26637209


Haha. I enjoyed your wit, and cunning responses.


----------



## SurgeMachine

I hate to say it guys but the tips signs did not work for me. I conducted an experiement where my vehicle had 2 small signs 1 on each rear window saying "tips appreciated" and out of 50 rides I received 0 tips. After one week I took the signs down. The very next day maybe 4th ride of the day I was tipped and am in the usual limbo where I occasionally get tips 5% of the time. This tells me PAX do NOT like seeing a tip sign because it is rare and new and uncomfortable. I know they are running a survey on https://www.myridesharebusiness.com to see if this stuff works nationally so we'll see.


----------



## micki

Choochie said:


> It's pretty tacky to solicit tips IMO. If tipping etiquette isn't your strong suit, no sign is going to change that and it certainly won't make people feel like giving out 5 stars. I usually tip at 20-35% or more depending on the service. For a small amount it could be 100% or more. Like a $5.00 cab ride I would generally give at least $5.00+ in a tip.


I totally agree with you! I waited tables for 9 years and am currently an Uber driver. The restaurant I worked for added a 15% gratuity to parties of 10 or more. I do NOT solicit tips but always told the party I didn't agree with the restaurants policy and did not add the gratuity to their ticket and they could tip if they were pleased with their service. It always put me in an ackward position because I didn't want them to tip me twice (if they hadn't seen the menu) but also didn't want to make it where I didn't get a tip at all if they felt I deserved it. After explaining thus I normally got a better tip. But a tip is a TIP and should never be expected IMO.


----------



## Fireguy50

FAC said:


> I couldn't help myself. I joined the forum just so I could respond to the haters. If you care to read my response I'm denFAC.
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride...884-tipping-uber-drivers-12.html#post26637209


Wish I had the energy to play along


----------



## Chuck Morris

My tipping sign is trip cam, hasn't backfired.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

One guy on that forum actually did post that Five Stars is the tip.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

SurgeMachine said:


> I hate to say it guys but the tips signs did not work for me. I conducted an experiement where my vehicle had 2 small signs 1 on each rear window saying "tips appreciated" and out of 50 rides I received 0 tips. After one week I took the signs down. The very next day maybe 4th ride of the day I was tipped and am in the usual limbo where I occasionally get tips 5% of the time. This tells me PAX do NOT like seeing a tip sign because it is rare and new and uncomfortable.


Shhhhh.

There are plenty of drivers in this thread in denial. 

You don't want to burst their bubble. Let them continue to rage about cheap/entitled passengers while we collect more tips without a sign, better ratings, and actually don't hate our lives as drivers.


----------



## Rat

Choochie said:


> It's pretty tacky to solicit tips IMO. If tipping etiquette isn't your strong suit, no sign is going to change that and it certainly won't make people feel like giving out 5 stars. I usually tip at 20-35% or more depending on the service. For a small amount it could be 100% or more. Like a $5.00 cab ride I would generally give at least $5.00+ in a tip.


Considering the frequency and amount of tipping I see from Uber riders, I suspect you are lying. When Uber advertises "No tipping is required", did you find THAT tacky? No? So someone telling you what you want to hear is great, but someone pointing out what a greedy son of a ***** you are is "tacky"?


----------



## Rat

Santa said:


> First I think they are planted Uber shills on those travel forums and many more.
> 
> Second To hell with all these cheap entitled basterds. Nobody should rely on Uber as a full time job and therefore solocit as much as they can.
> 
> If the rider gets the fee refunded, the driver should ask for the fee back. Uber lost the lawsuit and therefore CANNOT deactivate a driver who asks for tips. Also they CANNOT hold the payment or deduct the pay for a ride because of the lost lawsuit.
> 
> Any driver who doesn't know this should just go crawl back into their caves.


Uber didn't lose the lawsuit. They offered to settle. The plaintiff's lawyer accepted the offer. Judge Chen has not yet approved the settlement. One of the named plaintiffs has requested he be removed from the suit, possibly throwing the whole settlement out the window. Uber can not legally deduct any "refund" from the driver's earnings, period.


----------



## Rat

Choochie said:


> You said it so much better.
> I picked up this guy who was drunk today at four in the afternoon. He asked me if I was hungry and I told him no but I would stop if he wanted to pick up some food to bring to his house. He said he wouldn't bother unless I wanted to eat. I proceeded to drop him off and he said wait, he wanted to go to the bakery down the street, so I took him there and he asked again if I wanted something and again I said no. He said unless I went in with him he didn't want anything. WTF? I told him I was working, not interested in any food but he could give me the cash instead. He said no. He wasn't trying to be generous - he wanted a cheap date. No tip of course. I gave him a 1 and told uber don't ever match him with me again as he was drunk and obnoxious. This is why I don't drive nights.


Did you kiss him goodnight?


----------



## Rat

FAC said:


> I disagree. I was a United 1k and Marriot plutonium for years. Just because my job required extensive travel doesn't make us cheap humans. Spending that much time in the air and away from home we earn the upgrades, exit rows, priority check in and lounge passes (the lounge passes are paid for by us either with points of money and they don't come cheap-but worth it when we travel). Just like drivers going to pick up a pax, consultants don't get paid to fly to client site. Lounges allow us to work while waiting for our flights. We don't beg for it. Now that most check ins are done online we request the upgrade during the online checkin. Given we fly so much we are also offered the opportunity to get a seat assignment when we or travel services books our flights. After spending years only being home on average 8 days a month, these simple things make traveling a little more barable. Most travelers with the higher status levels have no sense of entitlement they are appreciative of the little things the airlines do for us to make being away from home a but easier.


I got paid for all my travel expenses while consulting. Granted, I haven't done any consulting recently.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Rat said:


> Granted, I haven't done any consulting recently.


............which explains why you are driving Uber, correct?


----------



## Rat

living_the_dream said:


> The problem with tipping is that it gives your employer (in this case Uber) an excuse to pay you less. If the passengers are tipping, they will take this into account when setting rates.
> Yes it feels good to get tips but wouldn't it be better to have a higher base fare rate and not rely on tips which may or may not happen?


Sadly, Uber has a nearly unlimited pool of new drivers to draw from. They offer "sign on bonuses" they rarely have to pay out. In any cities, you're lucky if you get two fares an hour, due to over saturation. Uber is unconcerned whether the driver makes a profit. They are trying to develope a loyal rider base to transfer to their planned driverless cars. They may be surprised when they discover the cost of those cars and their maintenance falls on them. Especially when former Uber drivers use them for rolling toilets


----------



## Rat

FAC said:


> I don't have a sign, but I make outstanding tips. I'm going to suggest that you, Jason Arroyo are either a passenger troll, or a subpar driver who doesn't get any tips so you hate on those who do.


I get tips from adults, but almost never from students. I work a college town and 90% of the business is students. They seem to think giving five stars is equal to a tip. Last night8 passengers split a fare 5 ways. I saved them a few dollars by suggesting a better route. They said I deserved 5 stars all around. I checked this afternoon and nobody gave me any rating at all last night. At least they were at the gate when I got there


----------



## Rat

Another Uber Driver said:


> ............which explains why you are driving Uber, correct?


No, My full time job contract doesn't allow working for anyone else in my trade. Uber, or driving for hire, is not the same trade, nor does it interfere with my current employment. Uber has been so slow since Summer started, you could almost say I haven't been Ubering anyway. I grab an airport run after work and then pickup a fare or two in town and call it a day.


----------



## Rat

bingybingyfoo said:


> Haha, Loved Katie Couric with her 6.4 rating. It's been pretty entertaining, reading them reading this, and trashing up.net, good stuff.


6.4 rating? Honesty never was her strong suit


----------



## Rat

injera said:


> But as an uber passenger, i dont expect you're going to help me with my bags. If I want someone to help with my bags, open the door, wait for me to safely enter my building, i'll call a formal car service (maybe uber black, maybe dial 7, whatever). For a $12 ride I expect to be brought to my destination in a safe manner, nothing more. If the driver helps with my bags, he gets a tip, if he stands there while you help me, he does not get a tip.
> 
> I stay at hotels a lot for work and most bellhops try to shove you into a cab. Once you tell them you're taking Uber they automatically blow you off.


Cabbies pay bellhops for good runs. Some dumbass bellhop tried to get me banned from a hotel because I wouldn't pay him anything and got himself fired


----------



## Rat

UberHammer said:


> I'm sure there are riders that do that... just as I'm sure there are drivers who down rate riders who don't tip.


I never give anyone who doesn't tip 5 stars. No driver should. Giving 5 stars to nontippers is disrespecting those who do tip


----------



## Rat

UberReallySucks said:


> _Actually I am seeing real progress being made in terms of people being more and more open to the idea of tipping. The majority wish they would have an option of doing it on the App. This whole controversy was caused by Uber's stubbornness because this is, has always been, and will always remain part of the service industry... before and probably after Uber. Cashless never meant tipless.
> You can book a hotel room, pay for it online in a totally cashless manner but it's only appropriate to tip your shuttle driver and/or bellman with cash when they provide you with their service.
> Now, as to the entitled uber generation as shown by these posts .... they need to realize that stars don't pay the bills and they have a greater chance of not getting picked up because of my 1 star, than me being DE-activated because of theirs.... soon in all 50 states... God willing! _


Sadly, in an over saturated market,drivers accept anything


----------



## UberReallySucks

Rat said:


> Sadly, in an over saturated market,drivers accept anything


When you settle for less than what you deserve, you will always get less than what you settled for ...


----------



## Rat

RamzFanz said:


> They never say tip is included and haven't for years.


It says "tips are not nessecary" right now and it said it was included for years until they were sued for lying. Now they claim tipping is "racist". WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Rat

UberReallySucks said:


> When you settle for less than what you deserve, you will always get less than what you settled for ...


Many drivers are desperate. These are the type of driver Uber wants.


----------



## Rat

PeterNorth said:


> interesting... my tip sign improved my rating and usually earns me enough tips to cover fuel for the week. I have it up front over the radio.


Post a pic of it


----------



## Rat

injera said:


> probably my biggest pet peeve of this board is people calling UberX or UberPool riders cheap. Cheap, to me, involves lying or cheating to save money. Cheap is driving 15 minutes to save 5 cents a gallon on gas. Cheap is avoiding friends/family/fun to not spend any money.
> 
> Choosing a cost effective means of transportation is not cheap. Uber gives the option to take Uber Pool (say its a $10 fare) Uber X (a $13 fare) or Uber Black (a $20 fare). If time is not overly critical and you dont care about being driven in a Town Car, why are you horrible and cheap because you took the lowest fare?


Expecting others to serve you for next to nothing IS cheap. Taking advantage of others is wrong. You can rationalize it anyway you want, but I'll stil consider you a cheap bastard.


----------



## Rat

UberE said:


> Lol!!! They down star us, haha. Please! I have over 500 rides on my record and a few bad ratings won't faze it now. I will how ever dock em a star for having me wait and another for no tip. It's rare for me to give 5 stars on uber but then again, so are tips. A 5 star rider always tips...


You might be surprised how many drivers 5 star everybody no matter what.


----------



## Rat

Jason Arroyo said:


> Folks here must have trouble reading. I keep saying this.
> 
> You can keep calling these people "idiots" or "d-bags." At the end of the day, they're your riders who rate you down and complain to Uber about you.
> 
> You may be right. But so what? The rider doesn't agree with you, and the customer is always right in a customer service industry. In case you forgot, you work in a customer service industry.
> 
> Nope, not trolling. I'm certainly not the only one who significantly rates down any driver who puts up a sign that asks for tips. That's the entire point of this thread, which must you must have missed while you were ranting. Read all of the posts in the other forum of passengers who agree with me.
> 
> Bury your head in the sand if you want, but there seem to be plenty of passengers who say the same thing. Tip box/sign = lower rating.


Sorry, but the customer is not always right.


----------



## Rat

Jason Arroyo said:


> Guess some people will keep believing what they want to believe.


Those are Bernie supporters


----------



## Rat

Miguel Aprender said:


> I have to be honest. When you are working 1-on-1 with minors, you have to be VERY careful. This makes me begin to believe that Austin-styled FBI fingerprinting for UBER partners is not a bad idea at all. And I shudder at the parent that takes their kid and puts them into a strangers car. The thing is, I would be comfortable putting my child in a cab, since they are more highly regulated.
> 
> Disclaimer: one of my little bundles of happiness is about as tall and wide as me, the other is an adult.


I drove a cab for years and knew hundreds of cab drivers. Believe me, your kids are about as safe hitch hiking as riding in a cab.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ginseng41 said:


> Unfortunately they try to trick me by getting 3 in and say their friend us paying the tab but to start the trip then 2 show up . It's a nightmare


"Is anybody else coming? Are we ready to go then?"

And LOOK. I had 5 girls tell me there were 4 of them once. Turn around and look and sure, there are 4, all in the back seat. Plus the one up front.

I also, if I have any concern, put the car in drive and move a foot before hitting start trip. If you start moving and someone is coming they'll tell you when the car moves.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

HoldenDriver said:


> Yep. Happens to me. Only time I have made an exception was when another driver, that I had met before, was in the car - and paying - and promised to 5* me at the end of the trip. Even then I only took 4.
> 
> There's no extra penalty for hitting Cancel - Do Not Charge Rider after hitting start trip. I cancel and then report... doesn't matter if the destination is locked in, or if they're belted in. I report and then ask to never be matched again. Pax will learn their lesson, and I won't get 1* rating.
> 
> And I never hit start trip until all the doors are shut, and I'm gearing in. That way they can scream "oh wait we have more people coming" and thus, no chance to trick me. At $.12/minute, not worth doing it otherwise.
> 
> P.S. It's easy when getting started to say "just you three?" or however many are in the car. Then they can't lie.


You'll have to explain how you cancel after starting trip...


----------



## Rat

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You'll have to explain how you cancel after starting trip...


Yeah, can't cancel after starting, have to end trip, then get one star rating.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Another Uber Driver said:


> I can not say that I ever have seen someone measure out a drink that he offered me. What I found annoying is that somebody invites me into his or her home, offers me a beer, which I accept, then, after I have opened it and taken a sip wants money to "help defray the cost". WHY did you offer it to me without telling me about the money? WHY did you wait until I opened it, so that I could not return it to you, to tell me about the money? I understand that some people are that bad off, but, if you want the money tell me UP FRONT, so that I can decide if I want to give it to you as a condition of accepting what is supposed to pass for your "hospitality".
> 
> Where am I? In your home or in a prison where you are the cell block tough?


You need new friends.


----------



## PeterNorth

Rat said:


> Post a pic of it


It's a sign tapped over the radio. No pic.


----------



## Jason Arroyo

Rat said:


> Sadly, Uber has a nearly unlimited pool of new drivers to draw from. They offer "sign on bonuses" they rarely have to pay out. In any cities, you're lucky if you get two fares an hour, due to over saturation. Uber is unconcerned whether the driver makes a profit. They are trying to develope a loyal rider base to transfer to their planned driverless cars. They may be surprised when they discover the cost of those cars and their maintenance falls on them. Especially when former Uber drivers use them for rolling toilets





Rat said:


> I get tips from adults, but almost never from students. I work a college town and 90% of the business is students. They seem to think giving five stars is equal to a tip. Last night8 passengers split a fare 5 ways. I saved them a few dollars by suggesting a better route. They said I deserved 5 stars all around. I checked this afternoon and nobody gave me any rating at all last night. At least they were at the gate when I got there





Rat said:


> No, My full time job contract doesn't allow working for anyone else in my trade. Uber, or driving for hire, is not the same trade, nor does it interfere with my current employment. Uber has been so slow since Summer started, you could almost say I haven't been Ubering anyway. I grab an airport run after work and then pickup a fare or two in town and call it a day.





Rat said:


> 6.4 rating? Honesty never was her strong suit





Rat said:


> Cabbies pay bellhops for good runs. Some dumbass bellhop tried to get me banned from a hotel because I wouldn't pay him anything and got himself fired





Rat said:


> I never give anyone who doesn't tip 5 stars. No driver should. Giving 5 stars to nontippers is disrespecting those who do tip





Rat said:


> Sadly, in an over saturated market,drivers accept anything





Rat said:


> It says "tips are not nessecary" right now and it said it was included for years until they were sued for lying. Now they claim tipping is "racist". WTF is wrong with you?





Rat said:


> Many drivers are desperate. These are the type of driver Uber wants.





Rat said:


> Post a pic of it





Rat said:


> Expecting others to serve you for next to nothing IS cheap. Taking advantage of others is wrong. You can rationalize it anyway you want, but I'll stil consider you a cheap bastard.





Rat said:


> You might be surprised how many drivers 5 star everybody no matter what.





Rat said:


> Sorry, but the customer is not always right.





Rat said:


> Those are Bernie supporters





Rat said:


> I drove a cab for years and knew hundreds of cab drivers. Believe me, your kids are about as safe hitch hiking as riding in a cab.





Rat said:


> Yeah, can't cancel after starting, have to end trip, then get one star rating.


Dear Rat,

Please use the multi-quote feature of this wonderful forum.

Sincerely,
All users who do not wish to scroll through 11 pages of your replies.


----------



## DriverX

Choochie said:


> If that is so then why do I get tips from pax? Do you believe they think they are tipping twice? I don't think they all know or pay attention to ubers fraud.
> Why not put up a sign with how to rate, not to slam doors, not eat in the car, no stops, etc. When they get in we should have them read a sheet with the whole shibang and get them to sign a disclosure that they were informed. I just feel everyone can do as they please but putting up a sign is not my style. If it works for you then have at it. Our culture is gone down the tube. Everyone is out for a freebie. Just look at socialists. People don't understand someone has to pay for their free goods.


Well the biggest suck on the socialist spicket is the military wellfare recipients, cops, fire fighters, dmv....


----------



## Choochie

DriverX said:


> Well the biggest suck on the socialist spicket is the military wellfare recipients, cops, fire fighters, dmv....


If that is true, then at least they earned it.


----------



## Choochie

Rat said:


> Considering the frequency and amount of tipping I see from Uber riders, I suspect you are lying. When Uber advertises "No tipping is required", did you find THAT tacky? No? So someone telling you what you want to hear is great, but someone pointing out what a greedy son of a ***** you are is "tacky"?


Sorry to inform you that I am a driver .


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You need new friends.


This was not the usual, mind you, but it has happened more than once.


----------



## Rat

Jason Arroyo said:


> Dear Rat,
> 
> Please use the multi-quote feature of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Sincerely,
> All users who do not wish to scroll through 11 pages of your replies.


I respond to each person with their own reply. All users don't want to scroll through 11 pages of quotes to see my response to their quote. If you don't like it, don't read it. Who appointed you forum cop anyway?


----------



## Simon

Rat said:


> I respond to each person with their own reply. All users don't want to scroll through 11 pages of quotes to see my response to their quote. If you don't like it, don't read it. Who appointed you forum cop anyway?


Rat your doing social forums wrong too.


----------



## Rat

Simon said:


> Rat your doing social forums wrong too.


If you mean I don't let you tell me how to post, that is true. But then I don't really give a shit what you think, while you seem to be following me around. Seems you may have a problem?


----------



## Rat

Choochie said:


> Sorry to inform you that I am a driver .


Did I say you weren't a driver?


----------



## Choochie

Rat said:


> Did I say you weren't a driver?


You said you suspect I am lying when I posted how much I tip. Since you don't know me, how do you know I am lying? Based on all your posts it is hard to have a dialogue with you. It seems you like to be contrary. I'll put you on my ignore list.


----------



## Rat

Choochie said:


> You said you suspect I am lying when I posted how much I tip. Since you don't know me, how do you know I am lying? Based on all your posts it is hard to have a dialogue with you. It seems you like to be contrary. I'll put you on my ignore list.


So you ask me a question and put me on your ignore list. In case you didn't, I said "suspect" not "know".


----------



## DriverX

Choochie said:


> If that is true, then at least they earned it.


Haha yeah they earned it asifthe 30 hrs I spent driving the last 3 days isnt "earning it"

My car smells like drunk pax with cheap perfume, the tips take the edge off and it is customary to tip yourdriver.


----------



## FAC

Jason Arroyo 
Just thought you'd like to know uber made an update in pax application. I got to be a pax yesterday to pick up moms car. Forgot to rate my driver and went in to change rating and found a new button. Tip soliciting. Read the message that follows. Uber seems to change their position on it. So again I disagree that tip signs will backfire.


----------



## RamzFanz

Rat said:


> It says "tips are not nessecary" right now and it said it was included for years until they were sued for lying. Now they claim tipping is "racist". WTF is wrong with you?


Correct, so, what I said.


----------



## Rat

RamzFanz said:


> Correct, so, what I said.


Incorrect. They did say tips were included, "never" and "haven't in years" contradict.


----------



## Micmac

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


You sound a selfish to me , cause if you know right from wrong you ll tip and you will sided by the drivers side! And I m 101% sure you are an uber shill !


----------



## FAC

Micmac said:


> You sound a selfish to me , cause if you know right from wrong you ll tip and you will sided by the drivers side! And I m 101% sure you are an uber shill !


He already already admitted he was a pax! I questioned him early on. Funny how we haven't hear a peep from Jason Arroyo in a long time!


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Jason Arroyo said:


> View attachment 40485
> 
> 
> Some recent posts on a popular travel forum. This is exactly why I have said drivers putting up tip signs are just asking for 1-star ratings, or for passengers to contact Uber to report you.
> 
> Post #1:
> Today, I got into an UberX in the Los Angeles area and the driver had sign on the back of the front passenger seat of his car soliciting tips. I regret not taking a picture of the sign because in my 200+ rides this is the first time I have ever experienced just aggressive tip solicitation. The driver had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> He spent most of ride telling me about how awful Uber is to drivers and how they have cut fares by 43% in the area and how he relies on tips just to get by. *It was the most awkward Uber ride I have ever had. I did not give the guy a tip.*
> 
> Post #2 (in reply to #1):
> *I would absolutely 1-star that ride.*
> 
> Post #3:
> Quick chime in about a recent ride. The driver couldn't stop talking about how good he's had it and how generous people have been etc. basically trying to extract a tip via guilt. Gave him a four star review but *should have given one star*. However , *after contacting uber to recap the uncomfortable experience uber refunded the entire fare*.


My Market is at 1.70 a miles for x. I have a sign up that says tipping is appreciated thank you. Ever since I out it up I typically make as much as my fare average in tips. While a few people have complained, I have gotten just as many people compliment and actually like that I put it up.


----------



## DriverX

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> My Market is at 1.70 a miles for x. I have a sign up that says tipping is appreciated thank you. Ever since I out it up I typically make as much as my fare average in tips. While a few people have complained, I have gotten just as many people compliment and actually like that I put it up.


Great rate. IS that Avalon on Catalina? I didn't know there was uber there. such a tiny town I can see why the higher rate. those West End runs must be nice. How'd you get a car there?


----------



## UofMDriver

Uber should put a tipping option on the app. Keep this a cashless transaction.


----------



## UberHammer

UofMDriver said:


> Uber should put a tipping option on the app. Keep this a cashless transaction.


Uber is the preferred transportation method for cheap bastards. That doesn't mean all Uber riders are cheap bastards. But a a lot of them are. If Uber put a tipping feature in the app, these people would blow a gasket. Cheap bastards are completely offended by tipping, even though tipping by its very nature is optional.


----------



## Flier5425

Maybe Uber could add a Tip option in the app with a setup section the PAX can remove it from their screen. When a new request comes in the drivers can see noted this pax deactivated in-app tipping option.


----------



## uberron73

UofMDriver said:


> Uber should put a tipping option on the app. Keep this a cashless transaction.


If uber can do this it would eliminate solo many issues that we as drivers deal with. Even if we don't get a dollar there would be no reason to remind pax that they can tip without violating any policy and risking deactivation.


----------



## uberron73

UberHammer said:


> Uber is the preferred transportation method for cheap bastards. That doesn't mean all Uber riders are cheap bastards. But a a lot of them are. If Uber put a tipping feature in the app, these people would blow a gasket. Cheap bastards are completely offended by tipping, even though tipping by its very nature is optional.


Dam cheap bastards Lol


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Most passengers I talk to said they wish they would add in the tipping options in the app


----------



## UofMDriver

Yeah I get all these 2.05 minimum fares in my town. What part of the 2.05 is gratuity?


----------



## 0to100

Just the tip.... it feels great


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

DriverX said:


> Great rate. IS that Avalon on Catalina? I didn't know there was uber there. such a tiny town I can see why the higher rate. those West End runs must be nice. How'd you get a car there?


Honestly I stil dont think the rate is that great. Its in Avalon. Once a day I will get atleast a 100 mile ride with decent pay. Before hand I always tell them I will only take them that far if they tip me well. Atfirst they think I am joing when they see I am serious they usually agree than tip me well. This and other pratices of mine has caused my rating to hover at a 4.7 when it use to be 4.95. O dont care though.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Bad ju ju to ask for tips. Signs are tacky. I could have easily predicted how the customer will see a sign, and for many, it makes 
them feel awkward, ( as it would me, if I had a sign staring me right in the face during the ride ), and if you make a rider feel
uncomfortable, in my opinion, that's not good for business. uber drivers lack the adantage that waiters have, where a tip line is placed at the end of the meal on the receipt, where it is expected to be, but in a uber or a taxi, I've never seen a sign like this, not in my entire life. I'ts just a bad idea, all the way around


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Oscar Levant said:


> Bad ju ju to ask for tips. Signs are tacky. I could have easily predicted how the customer will see a sign, and for many, it makes
> them feel awkward, ( as it would me, if I had a sign staring me right in the face during the ride ), and if you make a rider feel
> uncomfortable, in my opinion, that's not good for business. uber drivers lack the adantage that waiters have, where a tip line is placed at the end of the meal on the receipt, where it is expected to be, but in a uber or a taxi, I've never seen a sign like this, not in my entire life. I'ts just a bad idea, all the way around


How is that my problem ? Do you care about how the cutomer feels or how much you are making ? I personally would much rather make a livable wage with a arkward customer than less than winimum wage with a happy customer.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN

Having signs that explains to pax that the tip is not included makes you uncomfortable? If you get upset about the signs you were not going to tip anyway.

You have to inform the pax because of the lies about tipping uber has done. The signs may be tacky and guilt pax into tipping but this is what uber has forced us to do. We would not need tip signs if uber paid better rates, added tip options or even stopped discouraging and lying about tipping.

That's why there was a lawsuit which forces uber to now allow drivers to have signs. Also why they changed the name from "safety fee" that was not protecting anyone to a "booking fee".

If pax try to complain about the signs in the app under tip solicitations it will not even go through to a csr. It just states that "As independent contractors, drivers my request tips at their discretion."

So sign up for square and get your tip signs and cups. Then there is no way for the pax with no cash to weasel out of not tipping.


----------



## Oscar Levant

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> How is that my problem ? Do you care about how the cutomer feels or how much you are making ? I personally would much rather make a livable wage with a arkward customer than less than winimum wage with a happy customer.


Either way you're not going to make that much with UberX


----------



## UofMDriver

I don't drive on days or hours, there is not money to be made. I won't put up a tip sign to do it. But, if it works good maybe I should. Just not convinced it would make a big difference.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Oscar Levant said:


> Either way you're not going to make that much with UberX


In many markets you lose money driving for x without tipping. X in my market is over 2x as expensive as most markets and It still isnt worth it espically without majority tipping. Since my sign the majority of people tip well(in a 10 shpur shift, atleast 1 person will tip 20 for a short ride, most tip five or a few dollars and few dont tip but apologize for not tipping. ) Even still we have no benifits, lots of liabity which make it very hard to justify continuing working for uber.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

UofMDriver said:


> I don't drive on days or hours, there is not money to be made. I won't put up a tip sign to do it. But, if it works good maybe I should. Just not convinced it would make a big difference.


It depends on where you live and your tipping sign. For instance if you are a rich area and put up a tipping sign that say tips are appreciated college student and are college age instead of getting a tip one out of 20 times you will get it 16/20 and people will apologize the other 4 times. No matter your situation it cant hurt though


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Oscar Levant said:


> in a uber or a taxi, I've never seen a sign like this, not in my entire life.


In The Capital Of Your Nation, when you get to the end of your taxi ride, the credit card terminal will show the fare and ask you how much you want to tip.

Regulations do prohibit cab drivers from asking for a tip. While I agree that it lacks _*panache*_, there are situations where you might get away with it. What comes to mind is the customer's making a request that you could describe as "extraordinary", at best; at worst "ridiculous". As the rules are now, I must simply decline to honour the request and hope the passenger is hip enough to offer "compensation" of his own accord.

There are numerous rules here that the adjudicators interpret far too strictly when it is to the detriment of the driver.. This is one. Another one that I find falls far too frequently into this category is the ban on asking for destinations. I do not live in the suburbs, I live in the City. I shop at grocery stores in the City. I have had numerous people approach me as I am parking my cab, or, as I enter the grocery store. As the rules are written, I must decline to transport them as I am "not working" (and have five *OFF DUTY* signs all over the cab). Every once in a while, the more hip potential customer will volunteer a destination. If it is just up the street, of course, I can haul that person. I do tell those people that I am going in to shop and if they are still there when I come out, I will transport them. If they do not volunteer a destination, I can not ask them where they are going. This leaves more than a few people who could get their ride without a ride.

I do need to know in a case like this, as, despite what the Politicians, Adjudicators and Regulators (especially those from the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism businesses) would have you believe, I am a human being and my ice cream melts, too.


----------



## canelababi

Choochie said:


> You said it so much better.
> I picked up this guy who was drunk today at four in the afternoon. He asked me if I was hungry and I told him no but I would stop if he wanted to pick up some food to bring to his house. He said he wouldn't bother unless I wanted to eat. I proceeded to drop him off and he said wait, he wanted to go to the bakery down the street, so I took him there and he asked again if I wanted something and again I said no. He said unless I went in with him he didn't want anything. WTF? I told him I was working, not interested in any food but he could give me the cash instead. He said no. He wasn't trying to be generous - he wanted a cheap date. No tip of course. I gave him a 1 and told uber don't ever match him with me again as he was drunk and obnoxious. This is why I don't drive nights.


OMG THIS IS CRAZY BUT FUNNY, So the guy wanted to sneak in a date with u. wow, and u made the stop at the bakery. wth! lol thats crazy, he was drunk for sure!


----------



## water4tips

Flyer talk is probably another forum for cheaposss to share cheapskate Info..
And rant about things that jar their corporate ruled self entitled materialistic dispositions. Like how dare you make me feel cheap when I'm so cheap.
I've had riders totally vexed fuming and emotional when poked and prodded at why they REALLY like uber over cabs - it's all about frugality, and withholding. Those same people shut their uber butt kissing mouths when I tell them things go dead quiet during surge. And when the weather is good for bus riding, no biz.
Do you give me this oh the drivers are nice. Wait til they drive over a 1000 and get jaded as hell. Uber drivers only last avg 2months.


----------



## water4tips

So I got deactivated after a string of abusing the system. But I guess my goals were self destructive from the start. All due to this misinformation.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN

water4tips said:


> So I got deactivated after a string of abusing the system. But I guess my goals were self destructive from the start. All due to this misinformation.


What did you do to get deactivated?


----------



## water4tips

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> What did you do to get deactivated?


LOL you don't wanna know. From smelling like bud. To starting trips when I got to the address. I learned about the 5minute rule after, and killed it. Then taunted the pax. I took strippers on cash only regular basis. Refused baby mama mcds drive thru. Drove great but some complained about speed when others requested it. Even used unauthorised cars, and had pics taken and reported. But the sexting scandal broke the camels back. Lol. She was totally hot and worth it. Sent me a few good pics, after I stopped messaging I guess she got upset and reported. The first time these bastards ever call me. To think.


----------



## McGyüber

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Having signs that explains to pax that the tip is not included makes you uncomfortable? If you get upset about the signs you were not going to tip anyway.
> 
> You have to inform the pax because of the lies about tipping uber has done. The signs may be tacky and guilt pax into tipping but this is what uber has forced us to do. We would not need tip signs if uber paid better rates, added tip options or even stopped discouraging and lying about tipping.
> 
> That's why there was a lawsuit which forces uber to now allow drivers to have signs. Also why they changed the name from "safety fee" that was not protecting anyone to a "booking fee".
> 
> If pax try to complain about the signs in the app under tip solicitations it will not even go through to a csr. It just states that "As independent contractors, drivers my request tips at their discretion."
> 
> So sign up for square and get your tip signs and cups. Then there is no way for the pax with no cash to weasel out of not tipping.


BINGO!


----------



## painfreepc

Tips sign added, will let you all know how it goe.

I thought I would be the last driver to put up a tip sign, but I've had enough of the shenanigans,

About a week ago in Burbank I have 4 people in my car going to a wedding, when we got to the location, the front seat passenger took out a $20 bill and was about to hand it to me and said here's your tip, the backseat passenger took the $20 bill out of the front seat passenger hand and said, fare already been paid they are not allowed to accept tips,


















*Printed 30 little info sheets, got this directly from the Uber website, included the URL to the source for passengers that give me any problems.







*


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN

Same thing happened to me. I have drunk pax tell the person that orderer not to tip. Needless to say I spoke up about it. The nerve of people that did not even pay for the ride to try to deny my tip.


----------



## McGyüber

painfreepc said:


> Tips sign added, will let you all know how it goe.
> 
> I thought I would be the last driver to put up a tip sign, but I've had enough of the shenanigans,
> 
> About a week ago in Burbank I have 4 people in my car going to a wedding, when we got to the location, the front seat passenger took out a $20 bill and was about to hand it to me and said here's your tip, the backseat passenger took the $20 bill out of the front seat passenger hand and said, fare already been paid they are not allowed to accept tips,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Printed 30 little info sheets, got this directly from the Uber website, included the URL to the source for passengers that give me any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the printouts. I refuse to bow to the white elephant in my car (the implied presumption that riders don't have to tip).
The indignant cheapskate riders who vehemently hide behind ubers implied No Tipping RULE, by sticking their head in the sand, will have to live with themselves if they read that & still don't tip.


----------



## Way2Lucky

Santa said:


> First I think they are planted Uber shills on those travel forums and many more.
> 
> Second To hell with all these cheap entitled basterds. Nobody should rely on Uber as a full time job and therefore solocit as much as they can.
> 
> If the rider gets the fee refunded, the driver should ask for the fee back. Uber lost the lawsuit and therefore CANNOT deactivate a driver who asks for tips. Also they CANNOT hold the payment or deduct the pay for a ride because of the lost lawsuit.
> 
> Any driver who doesn't know this should just go crawl back into their caves.


You're absolutely right that nobody _should_ rely on UBER as a full time job. Unfortunately, Corporate America is displacing older workers as fast as new drones graduate college. With 25 years in my field and only 50 years old, I'm "overqualified" and can't even get an interview for an entry level position, which they know I'll leave at the first opportunity. Although my search is now nationwide, UBER/Lyft is my full time job so I can keep my days open to pursue my search.

I've met dozens of other drivers in the same situation, so while we never expected to be doing this with our decades of experience in other fields, here we are nonetheless. Until the economy improves, the rideshare ranks will be flooded by people simply trying to pay their mortgage so they don't lose their home. Damn right I've got a tip sign. If (insert coffee shop name here) can request tips for pouring a freaking cup of coffee, then I can sure as hell ask for driving a group of business people 20 miles to the airport safely and comfortably!


----------



## Agent99

As more drivers put up "tips appreciated" signs, it will become less of an issue. Personally, I don't feel comfortable to put up such a sign but I hope to feel more comfortable in the future.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Agent99 said:


> As more drivers put up "tips appreciated" signs, it will become less of an issue. Personally, I don't feel comfortable to put up such a sign but I hope to feel more comfortable in the future.


Just keep in mind you are losing atleast 20% of your income from not putting up a tip sign but have fun be "comfortable".


----------



## Agent99

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> Just keep in mind you are losing atleast 20% of your income from not putting up a tip sign but have fun be "comfortable".


Fair enough.

I think that the figure is more like 10% based on my experience with Lyft. Are you personally getting at least 20% more compensation with a tip sign?


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Agent99 said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I think that the figure is more like 10% based on my experience with Lyft. Are you personally getting at least 20% more compensation with a tip sign?


In my experience most people do not tip with Lyft. However if you have a tip sign the majority of people tip. I am getting around 50 more compensation with a tip sign and I am one of the highest paying markets in America.


----------



## Agent99

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> In my experience most people do not tip with Lyft. However if you have a tip sign the majority of people tip. I am getting around 50 more compensation with a tip sign and I am one of the highest paying markets in America.


Where is Avalon?


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Agent99 said:


> Where is Avalon?


South Jersey Shore


----------



## Agent99

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> South Jersey Shore


 What are the rates there, per minute and per mile? In Seattle it is $1.35 per mile, $.24 a minute. These rates are higher than average.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Agent99 said:


> What are the rates there, per minute and per mile? In Seattle it is $1.35 per mile, $.24 a minute. These rates are higher than average.


1.75 per mile 16 a minute


----------



## Slim Pete

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I like it when I am loading up their bags and they slip the bellboy a five. When we get to the airport I damn well know they will not tip me at all. The fault is with the Mother Ship that has said no tipping, all the riders are programmed not to tip, since they all think the tip is included, or like some will say you make 30 dollars a hour screw tipping you. I never ask for a tip, if my rider tips me 20, ten, five, or a couple bucks I am glad, but I would never troll for tips with a sign or a cup. It is a dignity thing with me.


Last month, I had a Walmart pax enter my car with 5 or 6 grocery bags. I popped open the trunk, did not help loading or unloading. When we got to her destination, I again just opened the trunk but did not help unloading. I knew she wouldn't tip because she had a low rating to start with.

then after she unloads, she comes all the way up to my window, and sarcastically says "thank you sooo much" then disappears. Shortly afterwards a 1 star follows, and my rating drops.

I now never pick up Walmart pax, or any other grocery store.

it's ridiculous how people think that on a ride that nets us less than 4 bucks, we are going to load and unload too.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN

Slim Pete said:


> it's ridiculous how people think that on a ride that nets us less than 4 bucks, we are going to load and unload too.


I had one pax that demanded I carried her things to her door during the rain. It was an uber ride and I was new. I agreed only to get wet and did not even get a dollar or even a thank you. Never again do I do unloads on uber and rarely do them with lyft either.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

Put up an electric charging station tip box you can find on eBay. I went two months without a tip box and two months with it. The last two months having it up driving part time i clear $100-$150 per week in extra tips. Sometimes I get a few $20.00 bills throughout the week. Some weeks are better than others. So by adding the tip box / charging station people love it and they do tip with good service and conversation.

$400 $600 a month extra or I call it gas money paid in full each month. My ratings have also gone up with it. My tip is to keep that thing packed full of money, the more cash that is in there the more they will tip.

How much are u losing each month?


----------



## chris1966

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Put up an electric charging station tip box you can find on eBay. I went two months without a tip box and two months with it. The last two months having it up driving part time i clear $100-$150 per week in extra tips. Sometimes I get a few $20.00 bills throughout the week. Some weeks are better than others. So by adding the tip box / charging station people love it and they do tip with good service and conversation.
> 
> $400 $600 a month extra or I call it gas money paid in full each month. My ratings have also gone up with it. My tip is to keep that thing packed full of money, the more cash that is in there the more they will tip.
> 
> How much are u losing each month?


Ok, I just looked at this on Ebay. That is AWESOME!!!

Next payday and I'll get one


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

chris1966 said:


> Ok, I just looked at this on Ebay. That is AWESOME!!!
> 
> Next payday and I'll get one


One of the best investments I have made for the rideshare gig. Will pay for itself the first week and people love it!






http://www.ebay.com/itm/Uber-Lyft-T...ash=item3f6ac72980:g:J60AAOSwfC9XOn9B&vxp=mtr


----------



## GreyPaws

I got through about 7 pages of this thread, I'll go back and finish it later, but I did want to comment on a few things. If this has already been covered, my apologies. 

To Jason, and anyone else that thinks a tip sign, or other informative signage that explains that tips are not actually included in the fare, can be equated with "begging for a handout," do you ever go out to eat? Have you been to Starbucks or Jamba juice more than once? There is a line for tips on every printed receipt from any restaurant, as there are tip jars and boxes at every Starbucks, Cold Stone, Jamba juice, etc.. Do you go on yelp and Google plus and rate all those places down too? Uber implicitly made customers believe that tips were included in the quoted fare, they got caught doing it, and settled in court. Uber is a service industry occupation, and for the time being, it is customary to tip when utilizing the service industry. 

I also find the insinuation that service jobs (the bulk of the jobs available to US workers) not being a suitable form of primary income to be patronizing and insulting.


----------



## Ringo

Has anyone ever thought of printing on qr code an explanation of the whole dilemma with uber misleading the public and also trying to convince drivers not to accept tips, I think because it's not a long letter in a pax's face it will be recieved better and pax can then research it themselves with links provided from sources like CNN money. I don't think something like this will be viewed as direct solicitation since they can read it without the driver knowing. Basically it can be a small laminated square saying something like uber info is all, hanging off the headrest.


----------



## TomInVegas

Great idea Ringo


----------



## tomoszo

I make 2 to 7 dollars an hour working for Uber.The Federal minimum wage for the last 20 something years is $7.25 per hour. If Uber keep refusing to pay drivers adequately and customers refuse to tip; most drivers will be out of business in less than a year.

1. When you take in consideration Uber fare cut (1/2%) to attract more customers.

2. Uber fee (28%) they charge me per ride.

3. Data to run Uber app $35 dollars a month

4. Insurance

5. Vehicle maintenance cost; which is enormous.

6. The escalated mileage and wear and tear on vehicle

7. Passengers have broken my passenger side windrow twice by slamming my doors.

8. Gas, etc.


----------



## tomoszo

I also truly believe that Uber has a lot of employees to post propaganda all over the place to counter react poor disgruntle drivers. Uber also pay companies to remove many negative remarks. Take a look at many of the posts dates in the media; many are old or have no date. Now the money they steal from the drivers; they can now use that money to run ads on TV for replacement drivers. I also believe that only 10% of the billion Uber makes a year only go to the operating cost.


----------



## tomoszo

I will be able to give a true assessment of what a Uber/Lyft driver make when I file my taxes this coming April the 15th. 

Whatever Uber does to the drivers; Lyft will copy (follow suit).


----------



## Dback2004

My attitude has slowly shifted over the last year. I went from doing nothing to solicit tips (and being adamantly against putting up soliciting signs) to working it into conversation, to a subtle light-up tip jar. This weekend I finally put up a sign after driving in 2 weeks of snow storms with bad attitude passengers:

_If you wouldn't stiff your waitress or bartender, 
please don't stiff your driver._
TIPS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN FARE.
Thank you and Merry Christmas.

Tips went up 250% and I learned just how ingrained TK's "tips aren't required" or "tips are included" nonsense really is in society from passengers who asked about the sign.

Excuse me while I go marinate that crow and fire up the bbq....


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

Dback2004 said:


> My attitude has slowly shifted over the last year. I went from doing nothing to solicit tips (and being adamantly against putting up soliciting signs) to working it into conversation, *to a subtle light-up tip jar*. This weekend I finally put up a sign after driving in 2 weeks of snow storms with bad attitude passengers:
> 
> _If you wouldn't stiff your waitress or bartender,
> please don't stiff your driver._
> TIPS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN FARE.
> Thank you and Merry Christmas.
> 
> Tips went up 250% and I learned just how ingrained TK's "tips aren't required" or "tips are included" nonsense really is in society from passengers who asked about the sign.
> 
> Excuse me while I go marinate that crow and fire up the bbq....


A subtle "light up" tip jar... I like that....

CC


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL

DexNex said:


> Or more specifically after going to FlyerTalk and searching for "Uber" the third chain is the one:
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/ride-services-including-uber-lyft/1686884-tipping-uber-drivers.html


That was the scariest thing I've ever read in regards to rider opinions. It's crazy to think that anyone wouldn't be able to see the difference in Uber of 2014 versus Uber after all the rate cuts. How could anyone take a ride for $7 after paying $10/drink or $8/beer not appreciate riding home safely?


----------



## McGyüber

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> That was the scariest thing I've ever read in regards to rider opinions. It's crazy to think that anyone woil don't be able to see the difference in Uber of 2014 versus Uber after all the rate cuts. How could anyone take a ride for $7 after paying $10/drink or $8/beer not appreciate riding home safely?


nothing but entitled excuses by millennials. Most baby boomers, in my experience, acknowledge what they are getting - for what they are paying & Tip.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

McGyüber said:


> nothing but entitled excuses by millennials. Most baby boomers, in my experience, acknowledge what they are getting - for what they are paying & Tip.


One time I drove a homeless guy... to the homeless shelter, who was begging on the street corner trying to get some food money all day (ok let's be honest.. drug money)

And he apologized after only tipping me $2 on an $8 ride


----------



## DScribz

Most negative comments regarding tip signs say more about driver personality than signs. Wish the comments stayed on topic.
If someone gives excellent service, you tip them. It's just good etiquette. Period.
A SIMPLE sign, reminds some people of good manners.
My comparisons of using sign V's not, improve my earnings dramatically!
It's all in Personality.


----------



## UofMDriver

Tip sign and tip jar means increase revenues. My ratings have not been affected by my tip box and sign. This is a biz, it is all about the money.


----------



## oldmanuber

UofMDriver said:


> Tip sign and tip jar means increase revenues. My ratings have not been affected by my tip box and sign. This is a biz, it is all about the money.


"Tip sign and tip jar means increase revenues." No, they don't. Empathy gets you tips. That's it. Do your job, but the person who appreciates you and are empathetic will feel that you've gone "above and beyond" even if you haven't. I got two bad ratings this past weekend, both buy upper middle class snoots. One busted me for navigation ,the other for supposed cleanliness and lack of professionalism. Only two I've gotten in 176 trips. But could have easily affored a tip. Hell, the one who knocked me down for navigation put in a bad address, piled 4 people in to my Mazda 3, and then complained about me going to the wrong address and how Uber had that problem with her before?

Tip jars and signs? Unnecessary.


----------



## UofMDriver

oldmanuber said:


> "Tip sign and tip jar means increase revenues." No, they don't. Empathy gets you tips. That's it. Do your job, but the person who appreciates you and are empathetic will feel that you've gone "above and beyond" even if you haven't. I got two bad ratings this past weekend, both buy upper middle class snoots. One busted me for navigation ,the other for supposed cleanliness and lack of professionalism. Only two I've gotten in 176 trips. But could have easily affored a tip. Hell, the one who knocked me down for navigation put in a bad address, piled 4 people in to my Mazda 3, and then complained about me going to the wrong address and how Uber had that problem with her before?
> 
> Tip jars and signs? Unnecessary.


When I do UberXL or LyftPlus rides I get tips from riders that didn't even order the ride. Your wrong on your opinion about a tip cup or sign, it does increase revenues. College kids load my tip box up. Mine is a College Fund for my daughter. Works nicely. I have almost 4 thousand rides under my belt. I can tell you, the right sign and tip container is a big plus.


----------



## DScribz

IMO a tip "jar" is over the top. A small 4x7 sign works great to remknd people of good manners














ign, "gratuities cheerfully accepted" works great!


----------



## RedoBeach

Agent99 said:


> What are the rates there, per minute and per mile? In Seattle it is $1.35 per mile, $.24 a minute. These rates are higher than average.


Wait, Seattle mileage is higher than SF's 2015 rates?? I wonder why SF is regarded as the best market when it is clearly not.. This is pool capitol of the world these days.


----------



## kdyrpr

Will never solicit a tip. If someone get's in my car after I travel a minimal amount of distance and I take them somewhere....they simply take up a space in my backseat, then fine I don't care if you tip and I don't expect it. However if you walk out your door with luggage, I get out and put your 50pound suitcase in my trunk and then do the same thing at the airport or worse the bus station and they don't tip (which is just about always) then I consider them insensitive morons.


----------



## TedInTampa

kdyrpr said:


> Will never solicit a tip.


verbally asking for a tip is awkward. The sign is like that sign on your table at the diner offering apple pie. I have not used my words to ask for tips since getting a sign, but do answer questions "no, tips are not built in." "Tips are the difference between paying some or all of my bills." Etc.

Today, I had a 1 hour trip where Uber paid me $27. The passenger and I spoke about a well dressed street beggar, the difference between US poverty and real 3rd world poverty, how she had work to do but was putting off at home, and how I had just completed mine. My project was buttoning up my house, as I try to combat rats... Which led to her talking about a squirrel trying to jump through the glass on her window. I recommended nailing a rat trap to the window sill. I was her 1st Uber. Such a pleasant lady. $40 tip, because I made her day special. I started her out from go knowing to tip...then again, she might have tipped without the sign. Follow the link in my signature to compare...unless you just hate money.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-sign-results-accountants-log.158384/


----------



## Agent99

RedoBeach said:


> Wait, Seattle mileage is higher than SF's 2015 rates?? I wonder why SF is regarded as the best market when it is clearly not.. This is pool capitol of the world these days.


Yes, Seattle rates are better. Uber didn't drop Seattle rates when they dropped everywhere else last time. One theory is that Uber is more hesitant to anger Seattle drivers because of their fear of unions organizing there. Drivers still have to deal with oversaturated conditions, minimum fare rides, lower pay for Uberpool, etc. The same as elsewhere. Still, the smarter and more strategic drivers can do reasonably well.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

UofMDriver said:


> When I do UberXL or LyftPlus rides I get tips from riders that didn't even order the ride. Your wrong on your opinion about a tip cup or sign, it does increase revenues. College kids load my tip box up. Mine is a College Fund for my daughter. Works nicely. I have almost 4 thousand rides under my belt. I can tell you, the right sign and tip container is a big plus.


Exactly the best way to get tips is to put college fund or something dor a cause. If you do that most people will tip and feel arlight about tipping. You may even get more if you wrote for charity, medical conditions, something that is most believable. but of course that is morally screwed up.


----------



## Agent99

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> Exactly the best way to get tips is to put college fund or something dor a cause. If you do that most people will tip and feel arlight about tipping. You may even get more if you wrote for charity, medical conditions, something that is most believable. but of course that is morally screwed up.


Are you still driving for Uber?


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

Agent99 said:


> Are you still driving for Uber?


Uber doesnt even exist anywhere in Southern Oregon(where I moved to) If Uber does someday Exist here I would drive for them until there greay tempoary rates/bonuses evaporated.


----------



## vjohns_rideguy

Beur said:


> As a passenger if I saw a tip sign, I'd down star a driver. I always give 5 stars as long as they get me from point a to point b safely and I always tip.


----------



## Ubercide

I support tip signs.
Shame on those entitled riders who would rather exploit their driver without hearing about it.

That's what you get when you use a service that underplays and overcharges drivers.

The pax wants a 5 star service without paying for it.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH

I really doubt that is true, espically if you saw college student or soemthing like that. Even if it is many people tipping significantly better than few


----------



## since05/16

I use a tip sign sometimes. I get lower ratings but screw them, I need the money. 
This is a business my 1099 says so.
A business is there to make money or fail. I do not want to fail because of entitled cheapies.
Your problem with a tipping sign is that......Your problem!


----------



## Fishchris

Along with the tipping page on my tablet, I also have a page about how the rating system works. Not only have my tips increased greatly, but I'm getting far more 5 star ratings than I ever have. Of course it will take a lot of them to increase my ratings by .01 (not so sure about the rumor that it would now be based on your last 100 rides, instead of 500), but I expect it to go up again soon, either way.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

I've had a ton of people that read my tablet about tips not included and ask me if that's true. Then they say they thought when they signed up it asked them how much tip to leave. I explain to them that this is only for UberTaxi and they always feel horrible that they've never left a tip before me. Usually I get a least a $10 from them sometimes $20, before the tablet I was at 4.84, now I'm at 4.87 with 534 rated trips


----------

